# Sticky  What question(s) would you like to ask your doctor?



## Jeffrey Roberts

I continue to read that some doctors are reluctant or do not have the time or knowledge to answer questions posed by an IBS sufferer during a planned visit. I have seen several lists of questions that sufferers might want to ask their doctor during their visit. I wonder if we can't generate our own list of questions that *we would like answered* by our physicians. Perhaps we can turn this into a press release so that doctors can be better prepared when we visit them.I invite you to pose a question here that you would like to ask your doctor. Let's try and keep the discussion down to a minimum and just accumulate questions.Jeff


----------



## NancyCat

How does IBS relate to and affect other medical conditions (that I have)?How might medications that I take for another condition affect my IBS?What combination of medications, support, therapies (hypno/CBT, etc)have you found most effective in treating your IBS patients?How may I keep in touch with you regarding my IBS treatments? (e-mail, voice mail, phone)Is there a particular good time/day when I can expect to speak with you personally if needed?


----------



## Nikki

Are there any alternative treatments for IBS that are available on the NHS?What can i do to make myself more comfortable until i get to see a specialist?


----------



## 21707

Are there any local support groups that you are aware of?


----------



## overitnow

Are there any researchers aware of a connection between flavonoids and IBS relief? Are there any professionals who even care?


----------



## Owen FitzSimons

1. What is the connection between heavy antibiotic use and the on-set of IBS?2. What kind of tests are available to confirm that I have IBS?3. What prescription and non-prescription medications are available for IBS symptom relief? What are their side effects?4. Are there specialists available in my area for IBS treatment?5. How does my insurance company address, treat, and cover IBS?Good post, by the way.


----------



## 18059

Yes. what else could you call ibs to qualify for disability with the state to get aid if you cannot work, and what test could you have to qualify and how to ask a doctor to help you get help to qualify?Laurie


----------



## 15814

1. Considering the fact that I have most of the symptoms for hypothyroid, why don't you order the Radioactive Iodine Uptake Test for me?2. Why do I continuously read that the blood test for thyroid isn't a definitive test, and yet I can't get a doctor to order the Radioactive Iodine Uptake Test, (even though my mother was hypothyroid)?


----------



## 20327

1. Do you have specialized expertise with treating IBS or is "eat more fiber" the ultimate treatment you can offer me as a patient?2. Can you explain the difference between soluble fiber and non-soluble fiber? (A doctor I had once didn't know, yet kept telling me to eat more fiber. From my own experience and study, I found that eating non-soluble fiber on an empty stomach can result in intestinal agony whereas eating soluble fiber can give symptom improvement). 3. What kind of IBS symptoms do people get? (This is a way to find out if your doctor knows about IBS-C, IBS-D and IBS-A). 4. After hearing the symptoms I have had so far in my life, would you consider my case mild, moderate or severe IBS?5. When would you refer an IBS patient to a GI? (I had a GP who refused to ever refer me, saying IBS did not qualify for specialist referral since our HMO is trying to keep down costs).Very basic questions, but by doing your homework on the internet, then perhaps playing innocent, sometimes you can find out what the GP knows about IBS before you trust your care to him/her. Final note: If all your doctor can offer you is "eat more fiber", thank him/her kindly, and seek assistance elsewhere.This just flashed through my mind, an IBS BOARD GAME, something like Monopoly, where the point is to accumulate treatments that work as you work your way around the board. I can visualize a player getting a card "Eat more Fiber - Forfeit $200 in doctor's visit fees and Return to the public restroom". I am sure brilliant minds here could think up a complete game for IBS fetishists. I'll sleep on it, e.g., tossing the dice and having to move ahead 7 jumps that put you on "Eat a spicy pizza and a banana chocolate sundae, then wash it down with beer (with a note saying - move board piece to ER for 1 turn).


----------



## 22274

i have ibs-d and i know how we all feel all so well.. the board game sounds like so much. this is the bestlaugh i had in a long time.. thanks a lot i needed a good laugh..


----------



## 22274

> quote:Originally posted by bigmama:Yes. what else could you call ibs to qualify for disability with the state to get aid if you cannot work, and what test could you have to qualify and how to ask a doctor to help you get help to qualify?Laurie


----------



## 20028

1. How bad does it have to get before you put me on something that will help prevent an episode, instead of something I take once it has already started?2. How many tests are you going to run before you give me the definate diagnosis of IBS?I had to switch doctors because my first one just gave me the "take more fiber and everything will be fine" route. And she sent me to a GI specialist who said the same thing. My new doctor, whom I have been with for about six months, is willing to listen to me, run tests if she thinks of something else that my IBS could actually be, gave me pill so that I could actually go out and do things, and she is more then happy to take the time to just sit down and talk to me to answer what ever questions that I have,no matter how stupid they seem. If it takes switching doctor's once or ten times, find one that works well with you.


----------



## 23677

Yes I like the board game idea. Its just that when it says "GO TO JAIL" it actually means the toilet,& you have to leave both the game & the room for a comfort station! After many years of IBS, & visiting many doctors it was really only the psychiatrist that set the wheels turning for me to receive a disability pension. They realise you are serious when you go to the 'shrink'.


----------



## 19223

My husband's doctors don't really ask him questions or listen to him, so this list of questions should really help! Thanks!


----------



## 14416

Can you explain what class of anti-depressant works best for IBS-D and IBS-C?


----------



## phillipm2

I hope this is not too late. I would like to know about the serotonin level and the brain-gut regulation of the chemical, plus the research being done? Probably no physician can answer that buts its worth a shot. Also, I would like answers on the latest trend of IBSers, like how many people, now days are getting the illness and are the foods we eat and the water we drink contributers to the functional disorder?


----------



## 20358

Can menstrating affect my IBS-D? Can it cause a flare up? If so, is there a way to treat both causes of cramps with one medication?


----------



## cube

I have ibs-d what i would like to know is the lump I have on my right side caused by my IBS or is it something knew?The lump is the size of a pea.


----------



## 19837

> quote:Reply


How to get rid of persistent pain in the region of colon (bottom left side)How do you get rid of constipation other than takig fiber preparations for e.g., Metamucil, Citrucel daily as my doctor recommended. These seem to irritate my colon. Can fiber-rich foods solve the constipation problem? Any recommendations for such food items? Whih is beneficial, soluble or insoluble fiber? Which kind of fiber does fiber preparations have?.


----------



## 13336

A question that i'd love to askQ. Do you actually give a damn, that i'm often on my hands and knees, with my hands clenched screaming for the pain to stop?


----------



## RitaLucy

1. At what point in the diagnostic process do you feel comfortable with a diagnosis of IBS?2. Do you believe IBS is a disease or a condition?3. What have you acquired professionally that will allow you to diagnose someone with IBS. i.e. IBS seminars, special training, or just the fact you cannot find anything else.4. Do you treat the whole person of just their IBS?


----------



## 19837

Raj , New memeberI have been to my family physician ad GI specialist any number of times for my IBS-C affliction. The only solution that they offer is to take fiber every day. It does relieve constipation but creates irritation and stomach pain. I would like suggestion from them if there is a specific fiber prepartion that solves my problem without the drawbacks I mentioned.Has anyone encountered this situation and got a stisfactory answer from your physician(s).


----------



## 17176

Hello raj and welcome


----------



## huxley

> quote:Originally posted by bluenoggie:1. How bad does it have to get before you put me on something that will help prevent an episode, instead of something I take once it has already started?2. How many tests are you going to run before you give me the definate diagnosis of IBS?I had to switch doctors because my first one just gave me the "take more fiber and everything will be fine" route. And she sent me to a GI specialist who said the same thing. My new doctor, whom I have been with for about six months, is willing to listen to me, run tests if she thinks of something else that my IBS could actually be, gave me pill so that I could actually go out and do things, and she is more then happy to take the time to just sit down and talk to me to answer what ever questions that I have,no matter how stupid they seem. If it takes switching doctor's once or ten times, find one that works well with you.


I had the same problem except i went through the embarassment and cost of a colonscopy for him to tell me this. I wanted to hurt him physically. I have a new physician, just met with him monday. Fantastic guy, keeps up to date on all gastro conditions and actually quoted me a study that IBS is proven to not be 'all in your head'.I trust this guy and if you cant find a specialist that will help you, switch to another, there are plenty around.


----------



## 16923

> Originally posted by bluenoggie:1. How bad does it have to get before you put me on something that will help prevent an episode, instead of something I take once it has already started?QUOTE]Now there is a question I would have liked to have had an answer to!!


----------



## 21838

I have IBS for sometime now. What I am trying to figure out though is, I come down with a cold and the flu so easily it seems. I am wondering with the meds that I take to help me have a BM everyday, am I losing nutrients that help me stay healthy?I add a prescription powdered laxative to whatever I am drinking in the morning (excluding alcohol of course). Any information I receive back is so much appreciated. And thank you all for reading this.


----------



## 20672

Which bacterial infections have you checked Which bacterial/parasites have you not checked for ?What is the reliability of those tests ? One test enough to prove positive or negative ?


----------



## 18500

Hello, fellow -ibs-ers, My ibs is a C. I've discovered an IBS medication over the counter.It'scalled Digestive Advantage. Once daily IBS.Seems like it works for constipation and pain.Good luck


----------



## Lumanog

What is the best way to manage IBS?Why that is there's no cure for IBS?


----------



## Guest

Hi Doc.You said I have crohns or colitis. You removed my large intestine. I was wondering if I could have it back? Now that I found out(on my own)I have IBS. Do you know what IBS is?


----------



## KLG

What is your theory on why IBS is second to the common cold for missed days at work? Why is IBS so prevalant? Has the diagnosis of IBS/spastic colon (and whatever else it used to be called before it was given the IBS name) increased over the years? Why haven't methods other than medication been suggested (at least by my Dr.) like Hypnotherapy, certain supplements like Calcium and Magnesium. Why isn't the emotional distress also explained with the IBS diagnosis, or the fact that many suffer from it. I felt so alone with my taboo problem. I was so depressed when I found out it had no cure and in the beginning it really takes an emotional toll dealing with chronic pain, and other worries like having an accident or IBS-Cers who worry about laxative abuse, or having no bowel movement for almost two weeks. I remember being so depressed and wondering why a 'normal' bodily function could just shut down. I had never even heard of IBS until I got the diagnosis. I think there is alot more that could be said rather than "You have IBS-C. Try Metamucil and drink lots of water." It goes so much deeper than that.


----------



## 22408

> quote:Originally posted by EmmaM:A question that i'd love to askQ. Do you actually give a damn, that i'm often on my hands and knees, with my hands clenched screaming for the pain to stop?


I truly would like to have ask my doc this the other day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Why do I have to wait a month to get an appointment?Why can we send men into outer space but we can not solve common human stomach problems such as IBS?


----------



## 16963

Why did you decide to prescribe the drugs that you did? What are the medicinal options for IBS, and what made you choose that specific one for me?If this medicine doesn't work, what's the next step in the plan?Do you have any tips or tricks you've heard from other IBS patients that could help me?


----------



## 16963

I also wonder sometimes whether IBS-D is my problem or if it's just what the doctor told me because he couldn't think of any more tests. I don't have a bloating problem most days, nor do I often have abdominal pain. When I do have bloating or pain, it is not relieved by a BM, which I understand to be a natural part of IBS.


----------



## 13594

You are a Doctor enrolled in the Lotronex prescribing program:. You see a patient who has diagnosed Chronic IBS-D, you have tried various treatments over a fair period of time without much success.. The person fits the requirements for Lotronex treatment, has adequate insurance to afford it and is desperate for some relief from their condition.There is just one problem: The patient is male.You know technically that Lotronex is not licensed in Men despite clinical evidence showing it works much the same in Men as in Women.You know that there are a lot of male Lotronex patients who get the drug off-label; you know the possible benefits outweigh the risks in your patient. *Do you perscribe the drug; or stick to the rules and deprive a patient of possible symptom relief?*


----------



## 18894

Have you ever heard of people taking Zelnorm having a problem with breathlessness? I've noticed this since I've been taking it. I've been on it for about 4 months now. I decided to try to stay off it and see if the problem goes away, but just wondered if that's a side effect of Zelnorm.Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## SJ1985

My Question:If my blood tests show that I definitely don't have an infected appendix, then why is there so much damn pain right there?!?!


----------



## 21546

I would love to know if my IBS was directly caused by a ten year struggle with both anorexia and bulimia or if that is just some excuse my doctors are blaming it on...as if to say I brought it on myself.


----------



## 22521

How can you send a man to the moon, but you cant cure me going the toilet all the time???


----------



## 22521

Also, has IBS alsways been around, how did people years ago cope?I mean like over 100 years ago.


----------



## 22521

And, has any footballers/sportspeople got ibs, how the hell do they cope? (hang on ref, i just need the loo again!)


----------



## 22521

Is IBS linked to foreign agents in food, eg pestiscides....also how come its people in the west who get it the most, and is ibs not cured because of the amount of money the companies make on medications?


----------



## 18336

diabetes has a ton of research, parkinsons has a ton of research. do we have to wait for a movie star to get diagnosed with ibs for a ton of money to get poured into research for ibs? or maybe we will have to wait for the healthcare system to get sick and tired of pouring millions of dollars into the diagnostic testing, doc visits, specialist apt.'s before they step up the pace with doing something better for patients than pointless office visits. i do think they are onto something with the bacteria overgrowth and the brain/gut disorder. can we get a conference going with gp's and gi's and some scientist and really start figuring this ibs out? in the meantime there has to be a medication that can at least make flare ups more bearable, the daily malfunctions of ibs are bad enough but the flare ups stop your life dead in your tracks and all anyone can do is pray for it to end. can we give a better source of relief from flare ups in the meantime? reading these boards sometimes makes my heart break for all the suffering that goes on. How about this, lets all vow right now that the next doc visit we have we will take several samples of ibs board discussion (especially from the ibs-anxiety depression boards) to our doctors and let them read for themselves that it is just not me (1) person, but bring the masses to them, you cant just give them the web address lord only knows if they will remember to look it up or take the time to do it, they are too overburdened. Lets do it! make a commitment to yourself and your fellow sufferers that we have a voice of the masses. I have already printed my samples for my march 26th apt. You may have to save it to a file first before it will print i had some trouble with just printing straight from the board.


----------



## Reta

You might ask if the doctor has longer appointments. My primary has two different type of appointments. The regular ones are about 15 minutes and then on certain days he has hour long appointments that his assistant books for him, not the central appointment desk.


----------



## 13922

1. Do you have experience dealing with IBS?2. Can you offer advice other than "take fiber"?3. Do you believe it is all in one's head?4. Do you realize that a colonoscopy is akin to torture for an IBS patient?5. Do you know how mentally and emotionally taxing this condition is?6. Will you help me find info on "alternative treatment" that does not require a prescription?7. Do you acknowledge that my condition could possibly have been caused by abdominal surgery?8. Can you refer me to someone today if you do not feel you can answer the above questions?


----------



## Kelly_K

1. My best friend (of 25 years) and I both ended up with polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS), and now we both have IBS. Is there any connection between PCOS and IBS? 2. I started having my first symptoms of IBS almost immediately after having 2 strong antibiotics for a sinus infection that took forever to go away, followed 6 months later by another 4 rounds of antibiotics for another sinus infection. After the second batch of antibiotics, my IBS symptoms became full-blown. My doctor said that antibiotics would upset my stomach, but not cause any damage. Could she have been wrong?


----------



## Cherrie

Reta said:


> You might ask if the doctor has longer appointments. My primary has two different type of appointments. The regular ones are about 15 minutes and then on certain days he has hour long appointments that his assistant books for him, not the central appointment desk.


Thank you, Reta! This is very helpful -- no wonder I feel my dr. doesn't have time to listen much, I guess it's his short appt time







-- I'll for sure ask him when I see him tomorrow!BTW, the original link to the 10 questions to ask your doctor about IBS got (maybe temporarily?) lost in the site migration, so I googled it and found the following (not sure which/if one actually is the original list of 10 questions, but just thought these might be of some use to those who are interested)1) 10 important questions to ask your dr. about IBS;(2) 10 important questions to ask your dr. about IBS and C;(3) IBS: Questions to ask your dr.; (4) What to ask your dr. about IBS; and(5) Ask your doctor.Cherrie


----------



## Lannek61

[post="0"]Gas bloating, and IBS Solution for a daily bowel movement.[/post]


----------



## AIRPLANE

1. Why has the Rome criteria changed if it is such a perfect predictor of IBS?2. Why do some doctors I have seen in the past think they know me better than I know myself? They would insist that I felt relief after bms when in fact my pounding pelvic pain and cramps with the urge to go when there was nothing there continued pretty much 24-7 for several years.Not to mention volumes of gas incontinence every couple of minutes.3. Why do you think I'm exaggerating when I explain the negative impact on my life- no sex life, difficulty with co-workers, family, etc.? Why do you laugh when I tell you these things?4.Obviously you choose not to believe me so I will not bother to ask you to fill out an FMLA form so it will be easier for me to continue coming to these fruitless appointments where I have to pay you whether you make any effort to help me or not. The FMLA would be nice to have if I had a particularly bad spell and would need to take off work intermittently until I find someone who WILL help me. One of the reasons FMLA was put in place was for chronic conditions such as this but I obviously am not entitled to use it as I don't have a 'real' problem. You want to assume I'm just trying to get out of going to work when in fact the exact opposite is true- I'd like to feel well enough to volunteer for overtime! What would it take to convince you of this?5. If you can't help me, why can't you at least help find me someone who will? Do you not have access to resources that may be of help? Why won't you refer me to a colon-rectal clinic where I might possibly get more tests done- even if I have to drive a bit? Why are you offended when I ask you these questions?6. If you can't pinpoint the exact cause of my symptoms, why do you immediately dismiss my ideas and refuse to pursue any of them? Is this laziness or insecurity on your part? Are you buddy-buddy with the insurance system and trying to keep costs down for them? If so, why don't you help me resolve my problem so I can quit coming here? Then you can sit around in your empty office and do nothing all day for as long as you want.7. Medicine is a business just like any other. Did they not teach you in medical school that the customer is always right- even if they're sometimes not? Money is supposed to be exchanged for goods and services received, not 'Money for Nothing" as the old Dire Straits song goes.8. If you do schedule tests and appointments, couldn't we schedule more than one in advance or somehow in a more timely manner so it doesn't take weeks, months, and years to have them or are you just stringing me along figuring nothing will get accomplished while at the same time I have to continue to struggle every day at work, etc. Are you just trying to pacify me like a baby?While at the moment I think I may have found a decent, caring doctor the above pretty much sums up my frustration with the medical system for the past 23 years.


----------



## Patient

1. You've gone to medical school for years, you've got that fancy piece of paper that says you're smart, your paycheck is bigger then mine can ever hope to be because you know what you're doing, and yet you can't even be certain of why I've got to chain myself to a flippin' toilet every 2.5 seconds?!2. Why isn't IBS classified as a medical reason to excuse me from (work/school/life) without lash-backs? 3. The medicine you gave me works Doc, thanks. Now can you tell me why it's making me drowsy, dizzy, making me sensitive to light, making my mouth so dry I could put a camel to shame in a drinking contest, and did I say making me drowsy? (If the doctor isn't sure, direct him to question one.)And to whomever it was that mentioned people suffering from it before medicines and technology were available, my answer is this: *Really* durable leaves.


----------



## Guest

what does antibiotic use have to do with ibs? i never was prescribed antibiotics until just before ibs hit me like a train i will never forget the day it hit me projectal vomit severe stabbing pain in the guts and not being able to get to the restroom in time. or maybe its from food additives if so do you think anyone would tell because that would make them responsible for destroying many lives and we only get to live once.


----------



## fizzwizz

hi, is it safe for my 16 year old daughter, who suffers from very bad ibs to have the vaccines egmen ctetanuspoliommras recommended for college campusthe last year she has suffered from many viruses .


----------



## misty`eyes

1.) What are the ways you can help me expain my condition to others so they don't think it is all in my head?2.) How available are you if I need to see you right away for a flare-up problem. 3.) If I have a flare-up what will you do for me before drugging me until I don't know my own name?4.) How often have you seen IBS patients, and what are the most effective treatments other than fiber?5.) Will you just tell me that I need to exercise more when I feel like I swallowed razor blades and can barely even sit still?6.) Can you relate to my pain on a human level, and not just assume that I am seeking stronger medication for a non-existant illness?7.) Are you willing to discuss this condition with my supervisor so he doesn't think I am just trying to get out of work?8.) What are your views on current IBS treatment?9.) Are there any types of other diseases that are coorelated to IBS, or any common threads between IBS sufferers?10.) Will you try to help me ward off flare-ups not just medicate them once they have started?11.) What types of help can you give me regarding understanding and coping with IBS, because contrary to popular belief of people that don't have it, it disrupts every aspect of my life, traveling, sex, health issues relating to it, mental stability at times, relating to others who don't understand what you are going through, and even work and school. 12.) Are you going to teach me how to map out bathrooms, and puck foods that won't make me sick at restaurants?13.) How can I portray normalcy to others, when I am not dealing with a normal problem.14.) How do I excuse myself every 20 minutes (on a good day) to go to the restroom without telling my co-workers/friends/aquiantences of my illness?15.) Do other IBS sufferers have memory problems, focusing problems, or is it just me?16.) How do I get up for work in the morning when I was up until 3:30 am in major pain the night before?As you can tell, IBS has made me bitter. I do have an excellent doctor now, who is compassionate and is willing to help me no matter when I need to see him. I even have his pager number and direct phone numbers. You rock Dr. Lake........Thanks, Peace and Love, Misty


----------



## dolphin3

I have been diagnosed with IBS (eight yrs ago). Recently the stress in my life has been at an all time high (bad breakup and moving out of state and looking for a job). My IBS is usually fairly under control with OUT the use of medications. But the last week I have been experiencing feelings of heartburn, acid reflux, trouble sleeping and overall strong stomach upset. I am quite sure these recent symtoms are a result of stress. ANY suggestions as to how to relieve the feeling of acid build up? I am so uncomfortable whenever I eat. The foods I am eating are the same for the most part. It also feels like my system never has a chance to rid the food I consume (always feel like the plumbing is stopped up; but still have diarrhea frequently). Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## madge

I've just been told I have a redundant colon. I'd like to know more about this condition, and how to manage it so I won't need surgery in the future.


----------



## excelwithkat

I've just recently found this support board, and just today read everyone's questions for the doctor. If anyone is still reading this, and has actually gone to a doctor and asked some of these questions, could you please share his/her responses with all of us? I think some answers would be helpful for everyone on this board! Thanks!


----------



## anne71

I'm going to see my doctor this week and ask:Why won't you prescribe a birth control pill regime that will reduce the number of periods I have? I can control my IBS during three weeks of the month, only to be thrown into horrible d and pain during the week of my period. Give me the pills darn it, and quit telling me to have these periods that I don't need...Doctors need to take this into consideration for female patients suffering from IBS-d.


----------



## Lanttee

Hi I had to give up college because IBS I take over the counter pills it does not work anymore I'm starting to get depress over this. I was dognoise with fybro what do you think I should do? Please help me


----------



## Starr

dc2002 said:


> Why do I have to wait a month to get an appointment?Why can we send men into outer space but we can not solve common human stomach problems such as IBS?


These are easy to answer! The first is because of the insurance companies cutting what they pay the doctors so now they have to over book appointments!The second, AMA and big business --what else?LOL


----------



## Naomi889

Yeah, I'd like to ask "Why are you such total C-U-next-Tuesdays when dealing with chronic IBS sufferers? Have you lost all compassion? How would you feel if you were in their situation? How distressed do you think a highly intelligent person feels after not only merely failing to find treatment for their problem, but failing even to be believed by you the doctor? Burn in h*ll, docs!


----------



## eric

FYIYou and Your Doctor: It Takes Two to Tangohttp://www.healingwell.com/library/health/...lvucci&id=5At IFFGD's 7th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders in April 2007, we had the opportunity to talk to some of the international experts in functional GI disorders. Our discussions covered some of the most recent developments in this field. Click the topic titles below to go to the video interviews!"IFFGD develops professional symposia aimed at promoting education and awareness among multiple disciplines that treat gastrointestinal disorders and incontinence. The the International Symposia on Functional GI Disoders were the first international meetings designed to communicate on a biennial basis new knowledge in the field of functional GI disorders. They have been described as "an educational jewel," attracting hundreds of scientists and health care professionals from around the world."New State of the art IBS videos from the IFFGD 7th Symposium.Dr Quigley is Professor of Medicine and Human Physiology at University College, Cork (National University of Ireland), and was the first Head of the Medical School from 2000-2007. He studies Functional Bowel Disease, with emphasis on the role of the gut flora and lumen-mucosal interactions in irritable bowel syndrome. Is there a role for probiotics in the treatment of IBS? ►Are there issues of safety and effectiveness with probiotics? ►How can probiotics work in treating IBS? ►Is there a role for antibiotics in treating IBS? Dr Walker is a behavioral scientist, clinician, and educator. She is Director of the Division of Adolescent Medicine, Professor of Pediatrics, and Professor of Psychology, at Vanderbilt University. Her research focuses on children's chronic pain syndromes, and adjustment in families of children with chronic illness or disability.Recurrent abdominal pain in children and adolescents ►Advancing the treatment model in pediatric patientsDr Mayer holds the positions of Professor of the Departments of Medicine, Physiology, Psychiatry & Biobehavioral Sciences, at the David Geffen School of Medicine in UCLA; and is also Director of the UCLA Center for Neurovisceral Sciences & Women's Health. Dr. Mayer has a longstanding interest in clinical and neurobiology aspects of brain-gut interactions in health and disease.Research Advances: Understanding Functional Disorders ►Research Advances: Treatment Approaches Dr Drossman is a Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry at the UNC School of Medicine (Division of Gastroenterology & Hepatology), and Co-Director at the UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders. He has had a long-standing interest in the psychosocial/behavioral aspects of patient care, particularly as it relates to improving patient-doctor communication. Diagnostic advances: Symptoms and the roles of biological markers ►Treatment status ►Visualizing and validating functional GI disordersDr Mawe is a Professor in the Department of Anatomy and Neurobiology at the University of Vermont. His research interests include neural regulation of the digestive tract, particularly understanding changes in enteric neural circuits that contribute to altered gut function in inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Diagnostic advances: Multiple factors and identifying biomarkers ►Serotonin ►InflammationDr. Lin Chang is a Professor of Medicine at UCLA, Co-Director and Head of the Clinical Program at the Center for Neurovisceral Sciences & Women's Health; and Director of the Women's Digestive Health Center at UCLA. Dr. Chang's main area of research is the pathophysiology of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) with particular interests in the overlap of IBS with fibromyalgia, as well as gender differences and neuroendocrine alterations.Treatment approach: Finding accurate information and care ►Research advances: How brain-gut interactions influence symptomsDr. Spiegel is the Director of the UCLA/VA Center for Outcomes Research and Education, and is particularly interested in the role of the physician-patient relationship in IBS. He has published extensively in the field of digestive diseases health economics and health related quality of life. Dr. Spiegel was recipient of the 2007 IFFGD Research Award in Clinical Science, Junior Investigator.Challenges: Making the diagnosis ►Understanding the Functional GI Disorders ►Appreciating the Burden of Illnesshttp://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-center/video-corner/Working with Your Physician Effective communication - the physician-patient relationship - is an important part of effective long-term management of a functional GI disorder like irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The patient interview by the health care provider is the most frequently practiced procedure, accounting for about 150,000 interviews in a clinician's lifetime. However, the average visit is now too brief, and this has led to the decline of the humanistic approach to patient care. You can help by taking an active role in your doctor visit.We encourage you to be proactive in your own health maintenance. Make the most out of your doctor visit - be prepared.http://www.aboutibs.org/site/about-ibs/man...-your-physicianDoctor Visit WorksheetWhen you visit your doctor you will want to know what is wrong, what the physician can do to treat it, and what you can do to better manage it. Your physician will begin by taking a history asking for a description of the symptoms as well as possible factors that can bring them on or make them better. This will be followed by a physical examination, possibly diagnostic tests, a diagnosis, and a discussion of treatment options.Symptoms of IBS, though chronic or recurrent, can vary in duration, intensity, and description. Management of symptoms often is not easy and requires individual participation while working with a physician or healthcare provider. Don't be afraid to ask questions; write them down before your appointment. As a patient with IBS, you should never feel devalued, ignored, or uncomfortable with your doctor. If you do, or if your concerns are not being met, it is time to change to another physician. Your goal is to obtain a diagnosis, understand IBS and your symptoms, and develop a management or treatment plan designed to meet your individual needs.The course of IBS is highly individualized and can be challenging to even the most knowledgeable and caring physician. Be organized when you visit your doctor. Here are some things you can do to help make your physician visit most effective.http://www.aboutibs.org/site/about-ibs/man...visit-worksheet


----------



## bettyblue

hi all, just a quickie, how many of you have had your gallbladder out? i developed I.BS almost immediately after having mine out. well, it seems so, i have to wait until jan and i get to have an upper g.i and lower bowel scope..will this confirm anything?


----------



## eric

FYIThere is no specific test for IBS. The gi doctor will be able to diagnose you with IBS or not. There is a specific cluster of symptoms that are associated with IBS.However"Question: I'm not sure if what I have is IBS. Since I had my gallbladder taken out in 1980, I haven't been able to eat anything without the pain of gas, bloating, and diarrhea. It could be a cracker or a steak dinner before I finish or as soon as I finish the symptoms begin. Answer: There is a condition that occurs after the removal of the gallbladder that causes diarrhea. But the kind of symptoms described here sounds like true IBS. It may be that those symptoms occurred prior to having the gallbladder removed and were previously associated with that. IBS may have preceded that procedure and is now continuing to cause abdominal symptoms after the removal. -- Ray E. Clouse, MD, professor of medicine and psychiatry in the division of gastroenterology at the Washington University School of Medicine in St. Louis. http://www.webmd.com/content/article/65/79521.htmHaving your gb taken out can cause symptoms, but that is a different condition then IBS.


----------



## bettyblue

thanks!


----------



## 21719

I have had IBS for ten years now and nothing like this has ever happened. Well... Saturday I went to my sisters and had a leafy green salad and last night I had just maybe 4 or 5 bites of a broccoli casserole. and now this morning (not to be graghic) I had hot burning green bowel movement. I also finished my last dose of a 5 day ZPACK antibiotic for an ear infection on Satruday and stopped taking the tablet with live bactria for the diareaha (SP?) on saturday for the side effect of the med. But I only took that two days. Could the green colored stool be from the broccoli last night??


----------



## oreo3218

hello,i'm a 16 year old female which is extremly nervous and scared what to do. I think all my symptoms relate to IBS.. i really need to know if i should get help. I'm not one for explaining about my problems but i'm really scared and don't know what to do.My symptoms are:- Extremly awful abdominal cramps/ pains- Bloating- PAINFUL Constipation.. takes about 15 mintues just to go to the washroom - Gas- Dizzness (randomly)- Short energy levels (i nap for about 7-9 hours after school)- Barely eating anything and becoming full (eg. a half a glass of water, half a slice of pizza.. one of those are just fulling. I could only eat one meal)- Votmiting ( I don't understand because i have nothing in me)- Heat/ Cold flashes- menstrual cycle ( randomly.. i get every 3 months but i got it a lil after this pain and the pains still there when its over.)- Random Rashes on my legs and arms- Asthma is about 10 times wrose- Nausea all the time.. anytime of the day - Groin pain, especially when i urinate.. towards the end.. i feel like a bunch of knives are stabbing me and it's putting me into tears!- Urinating every 8-10 mintues within' every hour and a half. When i feel like i have to go.. I NEED TO GO within' a mintues which is weird.- Stressedd- Headaches, Colds, Palness, etc..- Coffee isn't helping me at all, coffee just puts me straight to sleep!!- Gaining weight randomly..- Unusual Heart Pains i ignore- I don't understand how i have enough engery to do all my activites; i do dance, gym, hockey, ball hockey, basketball, volleyball, running, and working out... I don't understand how i have engery and always gives 110%!?. - BUT i can't get my head to make sure i do my homework and everything done.. it doesn't seem like i have enough time.. with work, school, sports, Students Council.. ahhh!?I need your help!.. PLEASEEE!.. should i go see a doctor or tell someone even though i'm really nervous and scared too!.. HELP ME .. and let me know ASAP!!!.. And does this seem like IBS?..anyways.. thanks again!!!!


----------



## Johnny D. and C.

Hi oreo3218 It sure sounds like you have IBS, better see a Dr. Try and find a good woman Dr. Also if you can, get this book "The Yeast Syndrome" by John Parks Trowbridge,MD. and Morton Walker, D.P.M. I think this book explains allot about what we all are going through. Also you might get a better response to your post if you placed it in one of the other forums. This forum is for questions to ask your Dr. Like: Dear Dr. are you now our have you ever been sued for malpractice? sp Did you finish last in the class or last in school? Were you pushed through the system? Was being a Dr about money or are you generally trying to help people? Do you feel other Drs should be held accountable when they make mistakes, have their license revoked, maybe spend some quality time in a cell with a guy named Ben Dover? I know I'm getting carried away here and Dr are only human, but these are questions I think we should all consider. What is his/her track record? There should be an internet referral service with people offering up their opinions. They have this for teachers, how about "rate your Dr"?


----------



## oreo3218

hey Johnny D. and C.,Thanks for telling me that. Ahh i don't know if i could actually just randomly tell anyone to bring me! I get tooo nervous too! i hate going to the doctors. What would the doctors even do for me? Give me like stuff for my pain?.. ahh.. I don't want to screw any doctors/ teachers over. That teacher really understands what people go threw because she just got outta the hositpal like being inn there for about 4 months for her CF. And shes helped me because i've had an eating disorder which probably contruibed to IBS pretty well. I had it for about 4-5 years.. i'm slowly getting better and i went threw counciling. My mom didn't even know because i wasn't letting anyone inn what was going on. I really don't wanna exclude anyone again. So i'm think i should tell someone around here but it's just not in me ! Which i don't think i'm going to get any better because now i'm barely eating anymore again and i'm getting really sick so?..Ohh, what place did you want me to write into??..anyways.. THANKS for everything..


----------



## Johnny D. and C.

Sorry oreo3218, I said forum when I should have said thread. This thread is for questions you would like to ask your Dr during your visit with him/her. Read the first post in this thread. I think if you posted further down the page more people would see your post and you would get more solutions. Anyway until you see a Dr you could try odorless garlic pills, and also make yourself ginger tea it alleviates pain. Take a small piece of ginger root, peel the skin off, cut into small pieces, blend it with a cup of water in blender, nuke it for two minutes. Tastes like strong ginger ale. Stops gas and pain. But you need to see a Dr for a breath test for H-pylori, which could be the cause of the vomiting. Hope this helps.


----------



## oreo3218

hey Johnny D. and C.,thanks for everything!







I'll try sound ginger tea and thoses garlic pills.. I'll leave another post in a different form i suppose! and see if people will reply!.. i'll let yeh know whats going on with everything, alright!..I haven't had anytime to tell anyone about it or go to the doctors or anything because i'm sooo busy with school and work.. and i barely even have time for my self... thats pretty much lifee right there!!.. anyways thankss!


----------



## Johnny D. and C.

Glad to help! Also like to add, take lots of "Activia" yogurt from Danone. I found it was very helpful, but you have to take lots of it, for weeks. Don't eat regular cow milk yogurts it caused me to have SIBO overgrowth of bacteria in the small bowel and it's also mucus forming in the bowels and makes it very hard for people with constipation type IBS to pass stools or gas. I was almost over this disease everything back to normal! But I got a chest infection and had to take antibiotics and now I'm back to square one, all symptoms are back. So oreo3218 you can beat this! Good luck!


----------



## Johnny D. and C.

Forgot to say sugarless Activia or goat's milk yogurt. The sugar will cause gas.


----------



## oreo3218

hey Johnny D. and C.,yeh, do i really have to eat yogurt?..:S.. or drink milk or anything... i'm a super pickyy person with my foods! congrads for getting better!!!  I'm excited for you!.. thanks for all your answers!! --- another question...how do i tell someone i need to go to the doctors.. its super akwardd! :S'ahhh.. i'm just totally stressed out with everything.. but i'm really happy i got you to help me and give me awesome tips! ..THANKSS!!


----------



## Johnny D. and C.

Hi again oreo3218 Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I was basically over the IBS, but after taking antibiotics for a chest infection, I'm back to the IBS hell! And I know I've got a long way to get cured again. I'll keep you posted if I have a breakthrough. In answer to your question "how do i tell someone i need to go to the doctors.. its super awkward!" , I really don't know what to suggest. You shouldn't feel awkward, you've done nothing wrong! Talk with your mom, get her to take you to the Dr's or go to a walk in clinic. And if you have any more questions post them on another part of this forum, so others can see them and respond to you! Good luck


----------



## oreo3218

Hey Johnny D. and C.,Thanks for all your help! Well i've told 3 people and i'm pretty sure i had the biggest butterflies of life when i told them and my eyes were all glosssyy!*.. i have another question; okay.. for your chest infection.. how did it feel?.. did it feel liek your had sharp pains super hard?.. That's what mines doing .. and it kills like a bitchh!!*.. But i'm having super bad pains like more often when i do things, like from my chest down. I don't understand when i told one of my best friends, i could have IBS.. he was like.. well thats kinda gross.. but i'm sorry to here that.. if you need anything i'm always here hun, i got your back whenever you need it covered.. So i was happy he understood.. anyways.. i need to just go and rest... i'm in too much pain to me laying like this.. i need to try and sleep! !.. THANKSS AGAIN!! ------>Air!!


----------



## Johnny D. and C.

Oreo please read this post. If you are interested, you can get Udo's Choice Infant Blend probiotics from your local health food store, it sells for approx. $30 Good Luck!







http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92556


----------



## 1969pepgirl

help i was told by my doctor 6 years ago that i had ibs(i'am not comfortable with this diagnosis as i have many more symptoms that do not fit in with ibs)i had all the testing done and the only thing the doctor found wrong with me was severe acid reflex.i woke up two nights ago with a huge painful knot on the right side of my neck.(it is very easy to see the knot its huge). as i was searching for information about the knot on my neck i ran into a site that listed all of my real symptons with the exception of the awful headaches i have all day every day.so here is the info listed on the site and i have these symptoms.could hypothyroidism be mis diagnosied as ibs??does anyone else with ibs have very,very painful periods and bleeding so severe for the first 4 days that you can't even move without soaking through a tampon and a pad every 5 minutes.i know its nasty but i have huge clots of blood with my period. someone please help me i feel like i'am going crazy and i dread my periods.(they last 7 days)! my body also gets so cold when sleeping that even on a hot summer night i have to have a blanket,and i have heart pains from a Potassium deficiency.SymptomsSymptoms of hypothyroidism usually appear slowly over months or years. Symptoms and signs may include:Coarse and thinning hair. Dry skin. Brittle nails. A yellowish tint to the skin. Slow body movements. Cold skin. Inability to tolerate cold. Feeling tired, sluggish, or weak. Memory problems, depression, or difficulty concentrating. Constipation. Heavy or irregular menstrual periods that may last longer than 5 to 7 days. Other, less common symptoms may include:An enlarged thyroid gland (goiter). Modest weight gain, often 10 lb or less. Swelling of the arms, hands, legs, and feet, and facial puffiness, particularly around the eyes. Hoarseness. Muscle aches and cramps. In general, how bad your symptoms are depends on your age, how long you have had hypothyroidism, and the seriousness of the condition. The symptoms may be so mild and happen so slowly that they go unnoticed for years. The older you are, the more likely you are to notice symptoms. if anyone can help me with some information that would be great. the doctors in the town i live in are awful and almost never right. i tryed getting a second opinion but that doctor just agreed with the doctor that diagnoised me with ibs.


----------



## Kathleen M.

pepgirlI would post your question over on the Thyroid board on our sister board http://www.mediboard.com/forums/index.php?showforum=14The people there know much more about thyroid conditions than most of the people here.You can have both hypothyroism and IBS.You can also have female reproductive problems and IBS. Your period issues sound like me when I had fibroids. IBS is very common, so having other problems is pretty common as well.You may want to see an endocrinologist or OB GYN in addition to the GI doctor that said you had IBS. The GI doctors usually only look at the GI symptoms and leave diagnosing the problems in other systems to doctors who look at those things.If you want a more responses to your post I could move it out into the General Discussion so it isn't in stuck in the what should I ask my doctor thread.HTHK.


----------



## luv2chat

I just wanted to ad more questions to this topic. If you have already done test, such as, a barium enima and the tube going down your throat and the result is ibs. Does this mean u have ibs indefinitely and there is no other possible alternative that it could be? Hoping for a solution!Monica


----------



## swrzoe

what is the cosequnce of using mirlax daily


----------



## poo head

how can I get rid of these bleeding hemoroids?...can you even ask a dr. that? gah!


----------



## fiddler

quote:Originally posted by bigmama:Yes. what else could you call ibs to qualify for disability with the state to get aid if you cannot work, and what test could you have to qualify and how to ask a doctor to help you get help to qualify?This is an easy answer..... I am a 49 year old male, who has been suffering from IBS-A for over 7 years now. Last year I was determined disabled... Not because of the IBS (although- that should be enough to qualify anyone) but because of the severe anxiety and the onset of depression it has caused me. Noone can argue with that,,,, not even our federal SS Dept! Not only that, but because of my personal experience with IBS, I have suffered several other ailments and unhealthy side effects ie: vit defiency, malnutrition, dehydration, fybromyalgia! and general sick all around feeling. There's enough proof that would choke any SSDI representative. *Good luck, it saved my home!and God Bless my wife, who has been there through thick and thin with me for past several years! *ps;that is very important as well.... family and friend support, even if they do not know how horrible the disease (yes it IS a disease), is, at least they can imagine as long as you're not afraid to speak out and inform people. I sometimes felt like I was a chronic hypochondriac, complaining on how ill I felt some days, but if you keep it inside, your anxiety levels go through the roof! Speak up... especially to your Dr(s) and loved ones. I Just did! *God Bless


----------



## hele07_12

Would a colon detox help with some of the symptoms?


----------



## riddick

Are you sure you're a qualified doctor?


----------



## jubeju

Why arent all IBS sufferers sent for a full Food Intolerance Test? I have suffered the misery of severe IBS all my life and am now 46. I knew foods affected me but could never exactly pinpoint the culprits. Ten months ago I found an advert for these tests to be done privately, abroad, for only 60 euro and by eliminating these 'Triggers" I have not had an attack since & my life has been transformed. Every persons 'Triggers' are different and the tests need to be done periodically ( I will have one done every 6 months) as the body adjusts itself & some new 'Triggers' may emerge.So why dont doctors refer patients. Is it the cost involved to have the test done on the NHS? Or do doctors not believe in these [email protected]


----------



## jubeju

Poo heads Bleeding PilesHi Poo Head,Recently found out from a Food Allergy Test my mothers painful piles were from an intolerance to eating LETTUCE. We thought this was laughable at the time but within 48hours - no more symptoms.Food Intolerances can have a dramatic effect on our bodies.Hope this may be of [email protected]


----------



## cherrypie09

why do you tell me to go away and just live with it, do you not realise how life disturbing and mentaly frustrating IBS-D is.


----------



## Guest

I'm 63. I was having a big problem with constipation for months lfor the last 2 years. Tried metamucil, magnesia, luctrose. I'm also bipolar and have acid reflux. Up until a few weeks before this problem started, I had normal bowel movements. Then only gas and no pain jsut bloating. I felt like I had no power in my large intestine. I would strain which made the problem worse. My feces aren't hard feels like they just won't move. My doctor ordered me to take senokot every day for the rest of my life. It was a relief for 2 months. I started having a lot of darrehea. I'm wondering it I could get colon issues when using senokot regularly. Any ideas?


----------



## Raffi

I suppose doctors will not help you much, mine said I am healthy, now I am trying tips from healthybowels.host-ed.net, and I am starting to feel much better.


----------



## twixcookie

[size="3"]The same way I am...using heating pads, runing to the bathroom constantly, having to spend 3 hours or more to get ready in the morning because I go 3 to 5 times.Not being able to do things I want to do, sometimes having to turn the car around and go back home beccause I have to go again.[/size]I have lived with this most of my life. It got worse after a cholecystectomy last year, and my diabetes got worse. It is hell to live with. I cannot take Pepto Bismol with the Metformin I take for diabetes.I have been told there is no cure for this.Sometimes, I can't stand the pain in my belly.


----------



## twixcookie

This is a terrible way to live life. It has made me have problems with jobs. One time, I had an accident in my car.Yeah, it's "all in my head."


----------



## faze action

Well, at my next visit I plan on asking some questions about how stress relates to IBS. Specifically, can acute stress _cause_ IBS and other GI-related problems (not just exacerbate them)... what research has been done on this, etc. My doctor is actually very good on the communication front. I can sit down and have a 30 minute conversation with him and he seems very forthcoming and knowledgeable. I just wish he had a little more time to spend with me, but he has like 8 billion other patients, so I can understand the time constraints.edit: BTW, when I speak of "my doctor" I'm actually referring to my gastroenterologist, not my PCP.


----------



## ben10boy

i wake up in the morning an have my breakfast an then after a while i get a pain like i want to go toilet well when i go its like mush an then the fun starts [being sarcastic] i get a pain that lasts nealy all day an i cant go out as im in pain all day i ask my dr an all i get is your imagining it an that realy gets up my nose help please


----------



## Carole22

why cant he take me seriously and either help me or send me to someone who understands ibs and can (if such exsists) and will help me.


----------



## jmc09

Why do you think I'm wasting my time by coming to see you if there is nothing wrong with me?And why do you think that I dont know when something is wrong with MY body?


----------



## SneakerPimp

Why do you keep on telling me the EXACT SAME DAMN THING every single time I come to see you? Why do you think that Metamucil and more exercise will FIX EVERYTHING? How many times have I told you that yeah, I've done both those things, they help a little, but I'm still in agony?Why do you patronise me and talk down to me like I'm a child when I tell you that probiotics and digestive enzymes help more than just 'more fibre' does? No, I don't 'think' they work, I KNOW they work.Oh, and can I please see your medical degree? Because I'm starting to think that either you're not a real doctor, or you need to go back to medical school because I know a helluva lot more about GI issues than you do....yeah, my family doctor is useless.


----------



## xxterrixx

why do doctors not offer sensitivity tests? and why do they say its 'just ibs' when they no the emotional stress and relationship stress it is causing us?I am paying out over £200 for sensitivity tests for hormone imbalance and toxicity to get the right herbal remedies to help my digestive enzyme levels up and my hormonal balances right to stop my bloating and CONSTANT gas and help my anxiety attacks... if remedies like this are out there... why dont the medical doctors use or offer a referral to them?


----------



## PeaLea

You said i will get better............you've given me so many pills and i still feel utter shite


----------



## phef

_If I have already been diagnosed and treated for IBS succesfully for XX years will you treat me without putting me through a whole series of unecessary tests?_I ran into this one just this week. I went to a new GI doctor who wouldn't prescribe anything until he did a colonoscopy. I had a colonoscopy less than two years ago and I am not "due" for another one until next year.Why do these GI doctors think, even if they get your medical records, that they are the only ones who can re-diagnose you? Isn't this performing unecessary medical procedures which could be construed to be fraudulent?


----------



## phef

SneakerPimp said:


> Why do you keep on telling me the EXACT SAME DAMN THING every single time I come to see you? Why do you think that Metamucil and more exercise will FIX EVERYTHING? How many times have I told you that yeah, I've done both those things, they help a little, but I'm still in agony?Why do you patronise me and talk down to me like I'm a child when I tell you that probiotics and digestive enzymes help more than just 'more fibre' does? No, I don't 'think' they work, I KNOW they work.Oh, and can I please see your medical degree? Because I'm starting to think that either you're not a real doctor, or you need to go back to medical school because I know a helluva lot more about GI issues than you do....yeah, my family doctor is useless.


Ain't that the truth! I had a good GI doctor who retired. Now every one I try doesn't seem to give a darn about me. I wish they had IBS. Maybe then they would have a little more understanding. Fiber does not work on every one. In fact for those of us with fast running guts it can make us wish we were dead.


----------



## phef

swrzoe said:


> what is the cosequnce of using mirlax daily


I can answer that one for you. It can lead to "laxative bowel" which will change your constipation IBS to diarrhea IBS.


----------



## phef

Why didn't you learn anything about IBS in medical school?Why don't you care about my pain and suffering?Why do you think the one or two medications that you like will work for everyone?Why is it impossible for you to think outside the box?Would you be willing to take a heavy dose of laxatives for one week so you can feel like I feel?Would you be willing to take a heavy dose of Immodium for one week so you can feel like I feel?What are you so arrogant?Why do you treat me like I don't know anything about my own body?Why do you think I'm just visiting you because I want to take prescription medications?Why are you such a complete idiot?And there are so many more quetions for gastroenterologists like the ones above. We have all been exposed to their insensitive nature and their complete lack of respect of us. If I could find a good over the counter way to cure my IBS I would never want to visit a gastroenterologist again other than for a screening colonoscopy done on my scedule and under my prescription for bowel cleanout.


----------



## sirjohn

phef said:


> I can answer that one for you. It can lead to "laxative bowel" which will change your constipation IBS to diarrhea IBS.


It will if you take enough of it. I was taking 2 doses a day (with other laxatives), and getting little bits of formed stool. Now I'm up to 8 doses, and getting quite a bit of diarriah.Taking less, seems not to produce much results. I have a real hard core case of constipation.


----------



## sirjohn

I'd ask my doctor, if he would keep an Xray record of how much stool I have in my bowel. So I don't have to learn from a tech. in a urologists office. That I have so much impacted stool, it's amazing that I can still eat.The tech suggested large doses of mirilax, to help remove all the impacted stool.She said a lot of people think they can't be full of stool when they are having diarriah. What is actually happening is that new food is liquified and actually flows around the impaction.


----------



## Waray

I'd like to ask "why do you make such an embarrassing problem even more uncomfortable?" I have incontinence to boot. "Can't you stick a cork in it?" "You created this monster of a disease. Why are you so unwilling to deal with it?"


----------



## Waray

I'd like to strangle the next person who tells me to get more fiber!


----------



## Halleycomet

I feel blessed that the first and so far only (as of the last month) Gastro doc I am seeing is so far very nice and sympathetic and listens. Well she is a NP to the GI practise so maybe THAT explains it! And yes she did want to do a colonoscopy (I had never had one so this is reasonable) and they did find a few polyps. Anyway this has NOT cured the problem.However with my FORMER GP I would like to choke him for several reasons not the least of which is his non-treatment of my digestive symptoms. BeneFiber will NOT cure everything and in fact the new GI laughed when I told her this. She did agree that fiber in the proper form might help but before we try that she gave me Align. I would like to ask ALL doctors why exactly they got into the profession if they apparently don't have the faintest clue as to what feeling sick actually feels like.And the one MD I did try (see GP above for irony) was ALSO diabetic like me and failed to order ANY of the usual tests, heart/kidney protective drugs and failed to even suggest that I see an Endo---when I finally got to an endo turned out that this MD went to the SAME ones! So---my question is---if this was YOUR disease what would YOU do about it?Do I need to chain you to my side to PROVE that I am not making this up? Like House Arrest? Spend an hour or three in the bathroom with me---or worse DON'T make it to the bathroom---and THEN tell me to take benefiber.Do you work closely with other MD's to figure out/treat my various problems?Will you try and figure out why my blood glucose (sugar) readings "spike" when I have a flare up---and I really DON'T think this is the EFFECT of an attack I think there is something triggering this that links to my glucose. Why did removing my gallbladder---formerly the most painful thing in my body---make this happen? And why do ALL MD's REFUSE to believe that a "BAD" gallbladder can be inherited and can show up in little kids like mine? And myself and my mother and other family members? Is the fact that several of my close family members have committed suicide and suffered serious (I am talking electroshock serious in the bad old days) depression have anything to do with a tendency to have gastro issues? (Some had both) When you shake your head because I don't work "outside of the home" perhaps you might think on how exactly you might get YOUR job done if you had to leave a patient every few minutes and dash to the bathroom and not come out for an hour---or come out only to have to rush back a few moments later---or would your patient really want to return if you dashed off to the bathroom and DID NOT MAKE IT???? Pretty sight, that. If this treatment doesn't work is there any way you will work with me to get whatever test I need without losing my house to pay for it? My family and friends and other medical professionals already know that I am "Backwards Woman". I can't take fiber (well not the ones I have tried anyways) without it causing MORE D symptoms---what does that say to you? Can no longer eat ANY veggies or fruits AT ALL in any way shape or form so how do I eat better and keep my glucose down? I have had more than my share of problems with MD's (in fact I am involved with a med malpractise case against GP see above and an ortho practise) so I am fully aware that doctors are not infallible and are human (more or less). I know that they don't have all the answers and sometimes they don't have any answers but I sooooo wish they could just ADMIT this we would all be much happier to know this instead of just one of us.


----------



## 20553

My background.I have worked in Electronics engineering design and troubleshooting for much of my life and have an invention to my name. I normally fix everything including my car, central heating, computers, electrics and everything else. My life has been dedicated to diagnosis and cure of everything that is broken including my family health problems. I have been very successful at this due to my years of using deductive diagnostic logic. I have fixed my IBS too you will be pleased to know.Here follows my thoughts on IBS.I believe that "Sticky Blood" or Hughes Syndrome is responsible for much IBS. Having Sticky Blood means that the Oxygen and Sugar in the blood cannot get into the cell tissue efficiently. This causes the bowels and other organs to be deprived of Oxygen and Sugar, both vital to the function of the body. In my case blood sugar and oxygen levels were fine but the sticky blood prevented my organs from getting the Oxygen and Sugar they needed.Obviously the bowels will be affected as will the back and the brain. All of your body parts will be slightly malfunctioning.I had IBS for years with cold legs, dizzy spells, bad back, depression, visual problems, ear problems and extreme lethargy made worse after exercise and many more strange symptoms. I also had a sugar craving. all the symptoms were difficult to pin down and elusive.It is notable that IBS is one of the symptoms of Hughes Syndrome.You don't have to have Hughes Syndrome to have sticky blood but if you have sticky blood then certainly you will get IBS.The treatment is simple.Blood thinning. ANY blood thinning medication that works at capillary level should work. That excludes Aspirin and Clopidogrel which do not work well at capillary level.Most people with Hughes are prescribed Warfarin normally or Heparin if pregnant. Warfarin (Coumadin) is notoriously difficult to get the balance right due to the long time delay between taking the medication and the blood thinning effect. Warfarin was also designed as a Rat Poison but has relatively few other side effects. Both of these treatments are chemical disruptors which break the natural processes in the human body.However I found Fragmin (Heparin) worked but I dislike both of these treatments and have found that an enzyme treatment works even better with no side effects. Virtually all my symptoms are gone or going. Overdosing on enzymes is virtually impossible and the blood thinning is self regulating. Wow am I happy. My life was a misery before I discovered this.Hope this helps. Please pass these ideas on to as many people as possible.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to ask my doctor how to lesson my abdominal pain when I am having an episode of IBS D/C. I usually have an episode every few months or so. This has been going on for about 10 years. It started off as a rare thing, only 2 or 3 times a year. Then it increased year by year. Last year it was worse than I've ever had it - it was once a month and very painful.Nowadays I have it once every few months. I have it right now and I don't know how to lesson the pain during the day so I can go to work. Sometimes excedrin works, but it doesn't last. I don't want to take a lot of pills so now I'm wondering if I can take ibuprofen. Right now I'm not in pain so I can't try my experiment with Ibuprofen. Because of the snowstorm I will be home from work tomorrow. I will try and rest and hold off on too much food. Maybe I can eat normally the following day.Thanks for listening.


----------



## A/New/Day

The q's that I would ask my doc. would be :Is nausea part of IBS? Why is it that each time I eat I feel like throwing up?Does IBS inhibit me from drinking alcohol?Do anti-depressants really help IBS even though you’re not depressed? & how does this work?Also, is weight loss & loss of appetite part of IBS? What medications can I take to help this?


----------



## Autosaver

Why the hell am I getting blood tests every month?


----------



## Geethika

I want to know the disadvantages of contraceptive pills...?


----------



## Witness

This is what I want to ask my doctor:If you were in my situation--if you had experienced few digestive problems or intestinal problems until you returned from a tropical vacation--would you be satisfied with a "diagnosis of exclusion"? Would you say, "oh well, now that 5 or 6 things have been ruled out via testing, I guess I'll have to accept a reduced quality of life and learn to cope with this pain and discomfort", or would you continue to try and find out why your ability to digest things changed all of a sudden?In fact, I think I WILL ask him that, but really, what DOCTOR would be content with a diagnosis of exclusion? And yet, I'm expected to accept it. Mitch please.


----------



## clareuk

After dealing with ibs d for so long it cause damage to every single part of a persons life. I don't feel that this is acknowledged at all by doctors. After having to deal with the effects of daily diarrhea for years and having little or no help other than immodiums, ibs has caused me psychological damage and terrible anxiety. I would like to ask a doctor in the UK:1)When is ibs going to be seen as an illness that severly limits a persons ability to work and live in every way imaginable? Why is it not recognised as a disability when I cannot go anywhere without knowing where a toilet is and won't go anywhere where there isn't one? I had to continue working full time as there was no help for me and I couldn't claim that I had a disability although clearly it is.2)What help is there for someone who has got psychological damage from years of trying to carry on a normal life with constant diarrhea? Why isn't there more help for the other problems that the ibs itself creates - agoraphobia, anxiety, phobias? I don't feel that these are even considered by doctors. These are created as a direct result of ibs and yet seem largely ignored. 3) When are there going to be more studies on why people are suffering with this and more time spent looking for answers? After all it is an illness that effects a vast percentage of the population - I believe it is the 2nd most common reason for people to take time off work sick in the UK.4) When is there going to be more support for people suffering with IBS?5) When is it going to be made more known that the contraceptive pill can cause ibs to be much worse. When the majority of women now take the contraceptive pill why hasn't this been studied more? Why hasn't this been made more public?6) I also agree with an earlier comment doctors who study this illness should be willing to take both laxatives for a week and immodiums for a week and be made to carry on going to work as normal. This would open many doctors eyes to how difficult it is to live with both constipation and diarrhea.


----------



## nektaria

I have been dealing with pain,discomfort,digestive,constipation,sometimes blood from the pushing,mucus for about 3-4 years now..I was bilemic for that time but have recovered and I am eating nutrional foods:fibers,fruits,chicken,salads,etc..I am very into exercising daily and maintaing a healthy diet,BUUUUT every single morning I wake up,I have pain in my stomach needing to go to the bathroom but constipating,bloating feeling..not until I drink coffee,water,smoke a cigarette that I can go but not at once,it takes me sometimes 4 to 5 hours of me to feel comfortable to start my daily routine..I also have to take beano or some kind of gasx before I eat because I can't seem to digest ANYHTING I put into my mouthI need your help PLEASE,this has taken over my life,the pain,the discomfort,my daily routines..Do I need to seek an intestinal,gastro doctor or is it something I am doing or NOT doing that I need to be


----------



## nektaria

potbelly said:


> My background.I have worked in Electronics engineering design and troubleshooting for much of my life and have an invention to my name. I normally fix everything including my car, central heating, computers, electrics and everything else. My life has been dedicated to diagnosis and cure of everything that is broken including my family health problems. I have been very successful at this due to my years of using deductive diagnostic logic. I have fixed my IBS too you will be pleased to know.Here follows my thoughts on IBS.I believe that "Sticky Blood" or Hughes Syndrome is responsible for much IBS. Having Sticky Blood means that the Oxygen and Sugar in the blood cannot get into the cell tissue efficiently. This causes the bowels and other organs to be deprived of Oxygen and Sugar, both vital to the function of the body. In my case blood sugar and oxygen levels were fine but the sticky blood prevented my organs from getting the Oxygen and Sugar they needed.Obviously the bowels will be affected as will the back and the brain. All of your body parts will be slightly malfunctioning.I had IBS for years with cold legs, dizzy spells, bad back, depression, visual problems, ear problems and extreme lethargy made worse after exercise and many more strange symptoms. I also had a sugar craving. all the symptoms were difficult to pin down and elusive.It is notable that IBS is one of the symptoms of Hughes Syndrome.You don't have to have Hughes Syndrome to have sticky blood but if you have sticky blood then certainly you will get IBS.The treatment is simple.Blood thinning. ANY blood thinning medication that works at capillary level should work. That excludes Aspirin and Clopidogrel which do not work well at capillary level.Most people with Hughes are prescribed Warfarin normally or Heparin if pregnant. Warfarin (Coumadin) is notoriously difficult to get the balance right due to the long time delay between taking the medication and the blood thinning effect. Warfarin was also designed as a Rat Poison but has relatively few other side effects. Both of these treatments are chemical disruptors which break the natural processes in the human body.However I found Fragmin (Heparin) worked but I dislike both of these treatments and have found that an enzyme treatment works even better with no side effects. Virtually all my symptoms are gone or going. Overdosing on enzymes is virtually impossible and the blood thinning is self regulating. Wow am I happy. My life was a misery before I discovered this.Hope this helps. Please pass these ideas on to as many people as possible.


----------



## nektaria

I have bowel,digestive,bloasting,gassy problems,I cant digestive ANYTHING..I believe I have IBS but was not diagnosed for it,what can i do to help this situation and have my life back


----------



## AngelineK

Is there anything I can do while I'm on the toilet to help me have a bowel movement? Is there a certain way to sit or can I move a certain part of my body or anything?


----------



## Magnet

Everyone has alot of good questions. But where can we get the answers. I relate to alot of the people here. And the questions asked definantely needs to be answered.


----------



## Roseylemat

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> I continue to read that some doctors are reluctant or do not have the time or knowledge to answer questions posed by an IBS sufferer during a planned visit. I have seen several lists of questions that sufferers might want to ask their doctor during their visit. I wonder if we can't generate our own list of questions that *we would like answered* by our physicians. Perhaps we can turn this into a press release so that doctors can be better prepared when we visit them.I invite you to pose a question here that you would like to ask your doctor. Let's try and keep the discussion down to a minimum and just accumulate questions.Jeff


----------



## Roseylemat

I want to know if ibs symptoms change a lot over the years? I have had typical symptoms since I was in 4th grade,the symptoms have changed a lot as I have become a very mature adult. is this normal?


----------



## odaat

I don't understand this thread??? All the questions are such good ones and yet there are no answers posted.Where do i find the answers?odaat


----------



## herbaldiet

IBS is a very difficult disease to diagnose and even more difficult to treat because each case is so unique in both origin and symptoms. Roughly one third of IBS sufferers will display symptoms of constipation, another third will have diarrhea, and still another third will suffer with alternating bouts of both. There is also a long list of associated symptoms which fade in and out of the picture unique to each situation.


----------



## SarahLund

If laxatives don't really work, then why lie and say they do?Isn't my pointless prescription just helping the pharmacy make more cash?Why recommend only healthy food when you don't know the cause?Why do you pretend to care?


----------



## SarahLund

What would YOU do if you had i.b.s?Love the idea of a monopoly i.b.s board game. Would be hilarious. 'Do not pass doctors office'. 'You went to bed later than usual-Miss a dose.' 'Your doc ends up being useless again, fine him £200'. lol


----------



## Richard Love

I am 69 years old and have had IBS for most of my life. The pain in my stomach is pretty much constant 24/7. I now find that I am usually very tired, fatigued, and somewhat dizzy. Would these also be symptoms of IBS? Dick


----------



## _Tasha_

Do you actually believe that i am in pain or do you just think that its all in my head or that im some junkie trying to get high ?How come after years of medical school you can't just tell me what's wrong with me and give me something to fix the problem so i don't have to keep comming back here and living with constant pain ? Did you just tell me I have IBs as you have no idea whats really wrong with me and its the easy way out as there no test to comfirm it.


----------



## Jessi No More Martini

I have one:Why don't you take me seriously?


----------



## steve1124

Wondering when you post, will there be any answers?


----------



## Fellow Follower

I belief these are only questions. Answers are allusive.


----------



## Fellow Follower

phef said:


> I can answer that one for you. It can lead to "laxative bowel" which will change your constipation IBS to diarrhea IBS.


Miralax doesn't hurt you. It's an osmotic laxative, not a stimulant laxative. It will not cause bowel damage and you will not become dependent.


----------



## tourist

Healthwise said:


> 1. Do you have specialized expertise with treating IBS or is "eat more fiber" the ultimate treatment you can offer me as a patient?


Love the board game idea. While I think I have, after eight years of suffering, stumbled on some real relief, I am at the moment pretty angry because my doctors did quite a bit to make me worse and to prolong the suffering. First there was the doctor who said, Stop taking those herbal laxatives, it's all in your mind. Ten days later I was in the Emergency Room with fecal impaction, diverticulitis and a fever of 102. Close to peritonitis. Then there was the doctor who urged me to go vegetarian to improve my cholesterol levels and to eat more fiber. More fiber, more fiber. Then add Miralax. By now I can barely work out (I was pretty athletic), afraid to eat, bloated and gassy all the time. Able to stop a company meeting with the belly noises I made. I was hoping for a bowel resection and soon.Then I found the fructose malabsorption paper (Barrett & Gibson) just last week. After a week of reduced FODMAPs I feel better than I have in years. And no wonder I was getting worse. I was loading on more fructose and galactose with the high fiber diet, my guts were distended and atonic with the resulting osmotic fluids and then I added more osmosis with the Miralax. To top it off, I went back to the GP who told me to watch my cholesterol only to have him say I have great cholesterol levels. He denies telling me they were high (I have his hand-written note on a lab report.) So now I have reduced fiber drastically, stopped all the medication (the fiber capsules contain both milk and apple pectin -- two brutal components) I was given and finally I feel okay. Bowels are coming to life, the bleeding, mucus, rumbling and hemerroids are gone.So the question I would ask? I would ask, Fiber? More fluids? Really?


----------



## tourist

Fellow Follower said:


> Miralax doesn't hurt you. It's an osmotic laxative, not a stimulant laxative. It will not cause bowel damage and you will not become dependent.


I beg to differ. If the problem is distended bowel from too much osmotic fluid, and the bowel is atonic, the Miralax will blow you up like a basketball. The problem is that when the only solution the doctors seem to know is, Put more pressure on the bowel, you need to be sure there isn't already too much pressure. And it is also not true that a bowel full of fluid will surely move.


----------



## kiwi19

Can taking hormones cause IBS ie. taking birth control pills???


----------



## Nutritionist Chris

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> I continue to read that some doctors are reluctant or do not have the time or knowledge to answer questions posed by an IBS sufferer during a planned visit. I have seen several lists of questions that sufferers might want to ask their doctor during their visit. I wonder if we can't generate our own list of questions that *we would like answered* by our physicians. Perhaps we can turn this into a press release so that doctors can be better prepared when we visit them.I invite you to pose a question here that you would like to ask your doctor. Let's try and keep the discussion down to a minimum and just accumulate questions.Jeff


Great idea Jeff. I agree that the general doctor is not the best to get advise from about more specific conditions. they are only educated on the top level details for thousands of conditions and as such never really dig deep into conditons to learn more or know more to help.. Bit unfortunate but who can blame them with how busy and over loaded the health system is. I always find self education is the key because no one care more about you than you!


----------



## Neilius

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> I continue to read that some doctors are reluctant or do not have the time or knowledge to answer questions posed by an IBS sufferer during a planned visit. I have seen several lists of questions that sufferers might want to ask their doctor during their visit. I wonder if we can't generate our own list of questions that *we would like answered* by our physicians. Perhaps we can turn this into a press release so that doctors can be better prepared when we visit them.I invite you to pose a question here that you would like to ask your doctor. Let's try and keep the discussion down to a minimum and just accumulate questions.Jeff


----------



## dovele

Raj said:


> quote:Reply
> 
> 
> 
> How to get rid of persistent pain in the region of colon (bottom left side)How do you get rid of constipation other than takig fiber preparations for e.g., Metamucil, Citrucel daily as my doctor recommended. These seem to irritate my colon. Can fiber-rich foods solve the constipation problem? Any recommendations for such food items? Whih is beneficial, soluble or insoluble fiber? Which kind of fiber does fiber preparations have?.
Click to expand...

I suggest you read the website found using Google fiber menace Also, I suggest you check out www.toilet-related-ailments.comGood luck


----------



## gummivenus

odaat said:


> I don't understand this thread??? All the questions are such good ones and yet there are no answers posted.Where do i find the answers?odaat


Odaat, maybe you should read the original post.Meanwhile, I would love to ask my doctoro I qualify for the disability pension? (And if I ask this, will you just assume that the whole thing is made up because I don't wnat to have to work anymore?)Have you ever had a patient who fully recovered from IBS? What did they do that worked?


----------



## BiancaJanette

I would like to ask. What am i supposed to tell my teacher when I can't attend class because of my symptoms? Will a note from the doctor really suffice? Am I eligible for some sort of disability permission since I feel I will be missing a lot of class due to the pain and discomfort that brings on my anxiety?


----------



## Loulee

Do you or your medical colleagues support or recommend the new IBS treatment called the FODMAP diet from Australia?How many patients in my area are on this?Does it work for all types of IBS?What is the success rate?


----------



## sick2much

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> I continue to read that some doctors are reluctant or do not have the time or knowledge to answer questions posed by an IBS sufferer during a planned visit. I have seen several lists of questions that sufferers might want to ask their doctor during their visit. I wonder if we can't generate our own list of questions that *we would like answered* by our physicians. Perhaps we can turn this into a press release so that doctors can be better prepared when we visit them.I invite you to pose a question here that you would like to ask your doctor. Let's try and keep the discussion down to a minimum and just accumulate questions.Jeff


1. Why in the hell did it take you so long to diagnose me.2. Are you going to get me a job since your ignorance caused me to loose mine3. Can you pull your head out of your butt for more than five minutes to treat me4. You got your degree from where?!5. You seriously have no idea or any research data you can share with me6. Why was I the one that had to tell you what test to order7. So let me get this right, you want me to stop taking the pain killers you gave me for my severe IBS four years ago as you think it will mystically cure it?8. You want me to take a time release anti reflux medication even though your barium swallow test showed no reflux?!9. I have found a correlation between IBS and these things: previous high protein diets, hard core athletes, fungus, mold, mildew, bad hygiene, premature birth, drug addiction at birth, drug abuse, reproductive cancer, diverticulitis, large intestine perforation, thyroid cyst, arethemia, problems of vagus nerve, Parkinson disease, hyiatal hernia, minor poisoning, food poisonings, H-pyalora, over active small intestine, over eating, malnutrition, inactivity, loss of core muscle, so why the hell do you have no information?10. Can I see your degree again?11. If IBS is a motility problem and the nerves controlling it are part of anatomic and not the conscious controlled nervous system what was thing that caused the increase, decrease, and reverse motility? (this knowledge makes them afraid to deal with you)12. Why can't regenerative nerve drugs be used to reestablish the correct chemical connection between the brain and intestines?13. Why not check the size of the intestine in relative comparison for inflamation.14. Why not check the length and placement of the intestines for assention, desention, and detachment15. Is there a test to see if too much prehormone is being released from the small intestine triggering excess gallblader and liver enzymes and hormones to be present in the small intestines.16. Can this be a spasmatic appendix.17. If cold things and changing stimuli seems to help wouldn't this be endicitive of swelling as endicated in blood test. And an overgrowth of resistant bacteria temporarily dyeing off and becoming more resistant18. Realy, there is nothing that can be done stop the progression, why?19 If gasX, charcoal tabs, and beano don't remove the trapped air wouldn't this mean things are in my system too long and my body is reabsorbing the chemicals.20. Could a resistant strain of bacteria from the mouth be being swallowed and abosrbed causing the problem?21. YOU GET PAYED HOW MUCH????!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Dani MD

Yes, estrogen can cause IBS flares, so some women find they flare around their period. While advil and other similar drugs work well for menstrual cramps, they are not super helpful for diarrhea symptoms of IBS. That is why as a Holistic MD, I use both Eastern Medicine and Western medicine to treat symptoms, so you can get rid of multiple symptoms with one practice. I use specific Mind-Body techniques and natural medicine. I have had success getting rid of the pain, bloating and altered bowel habits using a tailored Holistic Medicine approach to IBS. There are other docs like me too--most large centres in the US have a centre for Integrative Medicine (same thing as Holistic Medicine)--just make sure they are properly qualified as MDs as well as had training in one or more alternative and complementary therapies! hope this is helpful









lee said:


> Can menstrating affect my IBS-D? Can it cause a flare up? If so, is there a way to treat both causes of cramps with one medication?


----------



## mcwifey

Is there a correlation between IBS & Bad Skin(acne)?


----------



## Dr Dani MD

[Hi!I don't know of any that are covered under the NHS because I am based in North America, however, there are some alternative therapies proven to be effective for eliminating IBS symptoms. One is hypnotherapy and another is CBT. You may be able to find a practitioner for these that is covered through the NHS. Ask them about their experience in treating IBS. There are specific IBS hypnotherapy scripts that are very effective that a trained hypnotherapist or psychologist can use. I work with a qualified hypnotherapist from London, UK myself for our IBS program, but he works remotely and is no longer in the UK..In the meantime, using a food diary to help identify food triggers, practicing simple relaxation breathing techniques, and doing some simple gentle twisting exercises can all help. The mind-body connection in IBS is very important to pay attention to and to work with for getting rid of symptoms. As a holistic medicine doctor, I use a holistic and integrative approach to eliminate IBS symptoms and this is the most effective way of getting relief from IBS symptoms and doesn't require expensive drugs/supplements or complicated diets. Good luck with your search!Danielle quote name='Nikki' timestamp='1128007959' post='70606']Are there any alternative treatments for IBS that are available on the NHS?What can i do to make myself more comfortable until i get to see a specialist?[/quote]


----------



## cookies4marilyn

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/762319 Interesting article regarding diagnostic testing and actual need... Note: the 'pet peeves' are Dr. Johnson's - the author - as quoted. Also below that link to site that claims to promote conversations between physicians and patients by helping patients choose care Here are two excerpts re colonoscopy and also CT with IBS: Asking the Right Questions, Choosing the Right Tests David A. Johnson, MD "...The second question relates to issues of screening and is a real pet peeve of mine. It says that patients who receive an effective high-quality colonoscopy by a qualified colonoscopist should not undergo subsequent colorectal screening of any kind for 10 years. That is the guideline recommendation for average-risk individuals. What happens (as you know in your practice) is that patients go back to their primary care provider, who starts doing Hemoccult testing. Or providers do some other type of interval test; we find that this drives a lot of return visits to the colonoscopist. So, from a cost-containment and a cost-effectiveness standpoint, a high-quality colonoscopy should be done by colonoscopists at 10-year intervals. This is associated with a significant reduction in colon cancer in and colon cancer-related deaths. So, point number 2 is, do not retest for 10 years after a high-quality colonoscopy. Point number 3 is that in patients who have had a high-quality colonoscopy, (meaning that they have had an adequate prep and adequate resection of any polyps) and if any polyps are identified and they are small (< 1 cm) and not high-risk adenomas, then colonoscopy can be repeated in 5 years. The way that the AGA phrases this is not quite as specific as I would like. They capture this in their text, but the way that the question is phrased is that in patients who have small adenomas (1 or 2, < 1 cm) and no high-grade dysplasia, and these have been adequately resected, the colonoscopy could be repeated in 5 years. In the text they explain that a little further, calling them "tubular adenomas." In hindsight, it is a little misleading to say "1 or 2 adenomas of < 1 cm." It should be specified that a villous adenoma is a high-risk adenoma. Villous histology of any sort is a high-risk adenoma. A patient with 3 or more polyps, or any histology of high-risk adenoma, along with adenomatous polyps > 1 cm, is at greater risk for adenoma. According to the multisociety task force recommendations for high-risk adenomas,[1] those patients should come back in 3 years, not 5 years. Nonetheless, we should make patients aware that a repeat colonoscopy in 5 years for low-risk adenomas is appropriate. and The fifth point is another pet peeve of mine. Patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), established by ROME III criteria, who have had one CT scan, should not have a repeat CT unless there is significant change in clinical symptoms. Now, why is that? It is because of the radiation exposure. If you read the medical literature, it is replete with the recognition that radiation is bad. We see this in our inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) patients. There is considerable concern for an acceleration of interval cancer risk in patients who have repetitive scans. Abdominal CT scan exposes patients to 5-10 mSv of ionizing radiation. What do you think is the threshold dose to increase risk from average to high for intra-abdominal cancer over a lifetime of exposure? It's 5 mSv. So, one CT scan already puts you over the lifetime increased risk for cancer. We know that these people will have subsequent exposures to radiation from CT scans. How many of your patients go to an emergency room and get a CT scan for every sneeze, wheeze, or bleed? They all get CTs, don't they? Nonetheless, in patients who have had stone protocols for nephrolithiasis or ureterolithiasis, the exposure is in the range of 60-80 mSv. When you start to talk about IBS patients, abdominal pain equals CT. You can buy that once, maybe, but the patient should not have a repeat CT scan unless there are interval changes. In summary, to reiterate these recommendations: •In patients who are taking medications for gastroesophageal reflux disease, whether they are H2RAs or PPIs, these medications should be titrated to the lowest dose that controls symptoms, and the patients should be questioned as to whether they can stop their medications. The answer is that they should be able to stop their medications, at least as a trial. •Patients who have had screening evaluations for colorectal cancer can be followed safely somewhere in the neighborhood of 5 years, even if they have had a polyp. Patients who have had low-risk adenomas can certainly be rescreened at 5 years. We need to do better on that. We have excellent data from a Medicare database that say we are abysmal with respect to adherence to national guidelines for colorectal screening. Patients who have been adequately screened with a high-quality colonoscopy do not need subsequent colorectal screening. It is all about cost-effectiveness. Patients who have had the best and most cost-effective colonoscopy performed by highly qualified colonoscopists, with a good prep, should be followed at 10 years, with no interval testing. •Patients with Barrett's esophagus with no dysplasia, and a second screening that is negative for dysplasia, can be rescreened 3 years later. Without dysplasia, these patients really need to be followed according to national guidelines. Patients need to be aware that these are recommendations based on evidence of low risk for progression to cancer. •Be aware of the radiation risk, particularly with patients who have IBS and who come back with myriad complaints. If their clinical symptoms aren't significantly different, these patients do not need to have another CT scan just to pacify the patient that a cancer isn't lurking somewhere. We need to be using clinical judgment to minimize the exposure to ionizing radiation in these people. The campaign has good intentions, and we need to be aware of and anticipate these 5 common questions. This is going to receive continued press when Consumer Reports disseminates more information later in the year. These recommendations from the AGA are all evidence-based... Also mentioned in above article - Advancing Medical Professionalism This looks like a new organization, that if it does what aimed to do, looks out for the patient - http://www.abimfoundation.org/Initiatives/Choosing-Wisely.aspx Choosing Wisely® aims to *promote conversations between physicians and patients by helping patients choose care *that is: Supported by evidence Not duplicative of other tests or procedures already received Free from harm Truly necessary http://choosingwisely.org/?page_id=8


----------



## jazz90

What is the best pain killer unless I get specialist?....


----------



## hailshamdental

I want to ask my doctor that I am gaining lots of wait and I have almost all the things to reduce weight but all are useless. So I want to get suggestion from him.


----------



## absar

whats for advisable for a fitness exercise my age is 24. do i have to take steorides.


----------



## hailshamdental

Yes,I appreciate your idea. This is a really nice idea. It will definitely works.


----------



## Shell13

That last question by Emma is sooooo "right on the money"! I'd like to ask the doctor if he was in as much pain and frustration/desperation as I am, would he try harder to help me get some relief??


----------



## I Used To Love Camping.

Can you tell me why I all of a sudden started having this?
Why isn't IBS curable?
Why does it seem like there isn't nearly as much research going into IBS treatment than other non-lethal disorders?
Why do I have so much gas all the time yet can't pass it?


----------



## Dorikl

bigmama said:


> Yes. what else could you call ibs to qualify for disability with the state to get aid if you cannot work, and what test could you have to qualify and how to ask a doctor to help you get help to qualify?Laurie


 Is this Even possible?


----------



## Dorikl

Is this even possible


----------



## Dorikl

EmmaM said:


> A question that i'd love to askQ. Do you actually give a damn, that i'm often on my hands and knees, with my hands clenched screaming for the pain to stop?


----------



## Dorikl

I would love to ask this question.


----------



## redtearsblackwings

I see my GP every forenight(not just for the IBS) and one of the regular questions that I ask, which I still haven't gotten an answer to, is "Why haven't you fixed me yet."I ask the same thing of pretty much every specialist bar my sugron who cured my reflux







I'd forgotten how amazing orange juice is!


----------



## sick2much

mcwifey said:


> Is there a correlation between IBS & Bad Skin(acne)?


 Yes, way to long to explain, but simplified. The intestines and the sweat glands are part of the endocronic system. So when you sweat out oils and impurities from your intestines it can clog your poors.


----------



## WeirdBodySyndrome

Duff said:


> Also, has IBS alsways been around, how did people years ago cope?I mean like over 100 years ago.


they were probably screwed then..


----------



## WeirdBodySyndrome

How do we cause IBS in a perfectly healthy person ? If we know that, then we could help others who could get the disease or already have it.

How is a healthy gut supposed to work ? What is needed to keep it that way - food, mind etc ?

What are the possible chain(s) of events that can lead to IBS ?
ex. got exotic microbe from bad water ---> IBS,
used drug XYZ ---> Then used drug ABC ---> IBS,
ate too much fast food + no exercise ---> IBS


----------



## WeirdBodySyndrome

Bobbatron808 said:


> I'm sure many of you have already read this:
> http://www.washingto...8080102953.html
> 
> It's an article generally about how doctors don't care about IBS and other complicated ailments.


Thanks for the article.
It would seem that they don't care. But, I don't really want to blame the docs. Economics is a reality they/we all have to face. They are also very busy, often overburdened. Besides that, they have to take care of their families.
Too much for a human !

My guess is that "frequent" constipation and IBS-C/D affects a significant portion fo the population in the US...maybe 60%. Someone should keep a record of the number of people correctly diagnosed with IBS. 
Then, see if this number is increasing...this kind of data, if it turns out in our favor, could encourage research and perhaps the development of a cure.


----------



## Lillzyy

Lately, I have expeirenced ammense pain in my whole body cannot pin point a place. I have had sexual intercourse however can on my period but for a shorter time. Although, I am a chubby person and wouldn't know if I was bloated or 'bumped' I'm scared and worried and everytime I look it up IBS-C comes up. Anyone help?


----------



## houseclearance

Is IBS can be acquire or hereditary?


----------



## peregrine

I'd like to ask how we as a species can develop marvels like the i-phone yet we can't cure acne, hair loss or IBS? Heck we can't even nail down what causes IBS.


----------



## Hdeb

lee'sbabe said:


> Can menstrating affect my IBS-D? Can it cause a flare up? If so, is there a way to treat both causes of cramps with one medication?


Have you considered endometriosis in your bowel might be causing your IBS?


----------



## lorainestrat

My question is why can't we get disability or treated as if this is a real problem instead of "hypochondriacs"


----------



## JTWinterz

It amazes me how doctors will readily admit that they are NOT taught one minute of Nutrition in medical school, and yet have the nerve to place us in categories of "well it's all in your head" when their own technology is too antiquated to quickly discover our health issues. Being a sufferer for more than 40 years and actually solved this IBS matter for myself, after all this time was hard won. And frankly people should want to know what I did to repair and rebuild my health in the simplest and easiest way. Because pain freedom is the best way to live in today's messed up food manufacturing world. Stress is only a small part of our IBS challenges. But our stress goes up dramatically when we are not believed. And when we are believed we are poisoned by meds that do not work or have a short working life. Not funny for any of us. Check my blog out and decide for yourself what step you want to take. Love and respect for your health challenges. JTW


----------



## discobarbie

WTF is wrong with me!?!?!?!?!?

Do SOMETHING!!!


----------



## storyofmylife

Can we please find a way to understand what EXACTLY happens when one experiences IBS, ie from trigger to symptoms ?

If we know that for sure, then perhaps it will be easier to find a cure that works and maybe even prevent IBS of all types.

Do we know all the triggers for IBS ?....


----------



## goodfoot23

Try non gmo organic diet. Miodified/processed foods have been linked to autoimmune,ibm and many other sicknesses.


----------



## Dawn marie45

I have UC rectal prolapse and severe IBS....I go about 8 times then it calms down. Im also sick of the fiber issue...when I take Fiber I am worse ..gas...bloat..cramping.....please help??


----------



## colivetti

Why do you have a policy of not prescribing pain meds? Do I need to sent you a video of me curled up and crying in the bathroom before you'll believe that this hurts.


----------



## colivetti

Laurel S said:


> My question is, why do more GI doctors not take nutrition and diet into consideration? I realize that we cannot all be specialists in all areas, however, there should be either A. Doctors who specialize in IBS or B. Recommendations to holistic or nutrition specialists - who can focus more on healing IBS at a root level rather than masking the symptoms and/or flare ups with prescriptions (and prescriptions for the side effects of the prescriptions...


For me, exercise brings on flare-ups. I want a prescription that works so I can start running again.


----------



## commish35

What are good safe sources of fibre?


----------



## commish35

After gallbladder removal, when is it safe to use probiotics and bile salts, or digestive enzymes, Should there be a wait time ? I am having constant Diarrhea especially first thing in the morning. I have to return to work and this is a huge concern for me. I had my surgery 2 weeks ago today, Any suggestions? SO far my options are not eating and immodium.

I heard Bile salts and probiotics help, but am I too early to try this?

Any help ?


----------



## amyg2013

Hi, I'm new to the forum! I have been suffering from ibs for some years and in the past few weeks hace had a big flare up. I had bad pains in my lower left abdomen, was sent foe ultrasound and urine tests and swabs and all came back clear. Ever since I have been having very bad palpatations and pain in my chest, is this normal? Im very anxious and have lots going on at the moment so not sure if its stress. My ibs is a nightmare! Any thoughts??? Thanks all x


----------



## Jimmer

I want to know: Is there any way possible that gas can get into your bloodstream (either normally or abnormal)?


----------



## RachaelRainbow

Hi I've Been Diagnosed With IBS Since March 2014. I'm Only 19 Years Old And I Suffer from What Exactly To Eat, How To Stop These Cramps And Constant Diarrhea.


----------



## lorhop32

I am currently on xifaxin course for sibo confirmed by hbt and my gi doc wants me to take vsl 3 for 30 days. If I have overgrowth why add more bacteria?


----------



## celliluis

Hello.

Are there any substitute therapies for IBS that are available on the NHS?What can i do to create myself more relaxed until i get to see a specialist?


----------



## celliluis

HI .

i am too weak and thin and i recently start using green vegetables and fresh juices and i also used paleo diet food and now i fell good ...


----------



## Bravo06

Why don't the VA hospital link other disabled veterans with PTSD and IBS-D together in support groups? (There are others like me.)


----------



## marleyma

I second that. And I did ask doc that midst an episode. He told me to take a valium. Go figure!


----------



## Glitters73

Has anyone heard of high constipation?


----------



## HelpmeE

I suffer from body odor that I have no awareness about nor do I think I smell bad at all. 
I unfortunately had to suffer finding out from the cruel and rude comments, gestures, and codes from people that I spend time with. 
Shower, clean, freshen up, bath, smell, - are as stupid as it may seem, some of my hardest topics around people, and put me in the most uncomfortable position, I've had people I know talk loudly and purposely talk about showering and look at me, I'll get prank calls from people and ill run a tap of water and say OMG I think she's having a shower. I could go on all day with what I've had


----------



## HelpmeE

I'm going to make this a short as possible. 
I'm a 20 year old girl, and I have been suffering for the past year from an body odor I haven't been unaware about. Mind you I am extremely hygienic and care a lot about the way i present myself. 
I have an reasonably heathy diet, nothing out of the ordinary, I only ever drink water.

I have no idea what has caused this, or even if I've always had this odor, this can't be normal and obviously it needs to be looked into! 
I've read that some people believe cases like mine are just paranoia and they are fine. 
But I know for sure after a year of continuing rude remarks that are getting worse and more and more hurtful.

I've found that 2 of my doctors are extreamly unhelpful, and don't do anything to investigate, not only that I've told they some possibilitys this may be and half if them they hadn't even heard of the illness.

If I could get a clearer answer and more sugestions to what it could be so I can go see a specialist and solve this problem imitately id be over the moon to be able to live a happy life again.

SYMPTOMS - 
Bloating - all day, extream bloating after meals even small ones and stomach will continue to be bloated even sometimes over night
Constipation - severe, this is a huge problem, I can never go to the toilet properly and it strains my stomach to push 
Gas - so bad I can't hold it in sometimes and it will make my stomach make really weird noises 
Sweat - not so much all over, arm pits (even when it's cold and im not hot) mainly an issue under bum cheeks as my bum folds over my thighs, inbetween legs, and crotch, hands 
Overly hungry - cravings of sugar and fast food and they aren't normal cravings, I feel like I have to statisfy them 
Abnormal weight gain - I've struggled to put on weight, I've always had a fast metabolism, recently If I loose weight I can put on 4 kg in a mater of a week 
Bad breath -- this has always been an issue I haven't address as I've just tried to mask the smell instead of investigating and curing 
Regular urinating 
Rough sleeping, wake up middle of the night, can't get back to sleep, can't sleep at night 
Pain in left shoulder
Heart cramps, moment where I can't breath 
Change in amount or Discharge, a lot more and uncomfortable and it feels like water just pours our sometimes - clear and runny

I'm under the understanding from hints off people I can smell like fish, urine or feces or farts. 
I have a feeling I smell like farts when I have an upset stomach Which occurs after most meals and an urgency to go to the toilet.

I have a feeling my odor is comjng from waist down, but have had comments on the smell of my hair which I believe smells nice and clean!

It could be my pours in my skin also, 
And it's more noticeable to people when I'm in stressful situations, and when I notice people disturbed by my stress smell, I start I sweat and heat up in embarrassment which is clearly making it worse.

But the smell is also around even at the most unexplainable times, like when I'm just walking past someone and I believe I smell fine. 
It's made it a huge part of my day to day life, I've become fixated on the way I smell, and constantly smelling around me and spraying myself excessively. I don't want to question and always analyse are people taking about me in code to my face,

Please help me so I can pick up the peices in my life and I don't have to suffer this anymore!


----------



## DeanTyson

My question would be Why dont you listen to what i am saying, admit you have no idea what your talking about and send me to someone who does. And when is this Pain going to go away and what can i do to get rid of it.


----------



## Sleepy_Dorset

My question which I actually did ask my GP on Monday was;

"Why are you happy to leave me like this, it is nothing short of abuse to send a patient away with no answers, no pain relief, no other medication, no reassurance, no questions answered, no referral, no follow up, nothing, nadda, niet?"

Her answer was to roll her eyes and to tell me to book an appointment to deal with my health anxiety.

I have 3 illnesses my GP doesn't believe in; M.E, Fibromyalgia and IBS. Apparently none of them really exist, none can be treated or cured, no-one knows a cause and because tests show nothing wrong then there is nothing wrong.

So, my other question is, how are GP's allowed to get away with this kind of abuse towards patients?


----------



## Kahrynjr

I feel like I have to have a bowel movement but it doesn't come out. Even when it's soft. I have to manually remove it everytime. Is this ibs and what can I do.


----------



## Noodles87

lee said:


> Can menstrating affect my IBS-D? Can it cause a flare up? If so, is there a way to treat both causes of cramps with one medication?


I'm not a doctor, but have you tried buscopan?


----------



## SpasticColonLou24

Why does my IBS-D act up everyday. Why do I go so much. All I do all days is poot then have a bowel eruption right after I poot. This happens all day. It atleast happens 20 times. Poot then poop. And my gas is always loud then turns into a wet sound but it's not. Then I go poop and come back and do it again. WHy do I have stomach problems this bad. Sick of having to pass gas and poop every five minutes


----------



## painfull

no need to ask because they dont give a damm because they dont know anything about it it is just 3 letters they use for intesternal problems and no research done it is all a quessing game first time i went to hospital to see a specialist he asked me what do you think it is? i asked is it ibs yes thats it off i went home feeling much better i dont think 14 yrs on im worse


----------



## Lorraine Cooke

Hello since returning from Cuba 2014 i have suffered with Eggy burp and eggy farts with dioreah extreme tiredness. i have been tested for Giardiasis, H Pylori, Celiac Disease all the others. Ive sent more poo samples than a Dung Beetle could handle, I've had blood tests wee tests and everything has come back NORMAL. But in the meantime I've had lots of days off work, felt so exhausted i could hardly move. Ive cut out all dairy no change, i cut out all wheat no change. Ive been referred to a consultant who said he didn't know either and put it down to a sever case of IBS and closed my case. Im still getting Eggy Burps and Farts diroreah feeling tired and low. Ive strangely put on loads of weight so I've been trying to eat more healthy cause im desperate to lose weight but every time i eat Veg, Fruit and salads i get a massive flareup of Eggy burps Farts and dioraeh and we all know you can't lose weight without eating all these healthy foods. Im now in a vicious circle and don't know what to do anymore, i don't know what to eat anymore


----------



## molstar1997

I would like to know why I am still having continuous pain after having my gall bladder removed last summer the IBS pain doesn't seem to go away, sometimes I cant even face going into college.Is there any more medication apart from buscopan,codomal (for pain) I can take.


----------



## seahorse

things id like to ask:

-why do tests for things sometimes seem to be inaccurate and test negatively?

-why do you not recommend lots of things for me on each visit but instead make me come for several appointments to try "another" thing?

-why do you not seem to want to check me throughly and leave me with vague but almost no answers?


----------



## htunkyeslehc

1. Are my acid reflux, brain fog, and pelvic distention connected? If so, how? They always occur simultaneously.

2. I know there are different types of distention. Based on pictures and my particular diet, exercise regime, and symptoms, what type of bloating do I have, and what is it caused by?


----------



## winterbabiesmama

Can you have IBS without D or C? I have normal stools but i have cramping, urgency, thinner stools, and very frequent BMs. How do u stop a flare up if you cant treat C or D?

Also i had 2 csections close together 18 mths ago and 3 yrs ago. Is the scar causing it?

Also im on the progesterone only pill is that causing it or making it worse?


----------



## Noca

Here is my question to doctors. "Was the sociopathy learned at some point in medical school or your career, or were you just born that way?"


----------



## funnigurl13

I know that my IBS is 100% caused by my anxiety (smirk!)...so can we do a better job getting to the root of that instead of masking my symptoms? By the way, I'm anxious, but there's more going on here than that.


----------



## Dman123

Is it safe to put anal lube inside and around the rectum before i have a bowel movement because i have a tight anus and it seem to help and also with wiping (can't get anus clean unless i apply lube onto feaces and rewipe,anus is awkwardly shaped). Been doing this with fissure and haemorrhoid creams for about a few years which i know damages the skin so i decided to try something else.


----------



## Arzaan

Dear all i am new comer, just diagnosed one month back. Due to severe emotional depression n axiety i think i developed ibs.. Sinc few months back i was having stool 1-2 times or 2-3 times after two three days gap.. I use to take small cheap pre probiotic RINIFOL,which use to giv relief fr few days than again stools starts 2-3 times,spcly aftr hvn lunch or dinner n aftr tea.. As i am weak n with depression i was worried about health so i started jim with creatin powder,aftr 1 mnth i left jim but cntinued powder..i developed infections n stools became diarrhea with swelling just below chest n central stomach n with low grade fewer. I visited gastro, he given me 10 days treatment RIFAXIMIN antibiotic n MEBENDAZOLE both 3 times, but my stomach swelling was continue almost 50% less n nw i dont hv fewer but litlle sweling occurs wen m tenz or in stress or somtime regular. MyCURRENT SCENARIO is i cant tolerate dairy or oily things, if i eat i feel discomfort litlle lik spasm or with little paste form stool. I get normal loose stools on veg diet, but aftr 3-4 days gap i get 2 times or 3 times stools that also if i eat dairy or oily.i hv no constipation. I AM now on CLASSICAL HOMOEPATHY treatment, i dont knw wat treatment Dr is giving but almost 20% relief i m feeling, littl relief in stool gaps,but i hv to control my diet on vegeterian or chicken n eggs..at night i only eat daal rice. I hv loose 3kg weight also.
SO PLEASE FRIEND SUGGEST ME WHAT KIND OF IBS I M IN?M I GOING RIGHT TREATMENT AS I BILIV IN HOMOEPATHY? M WORRIED ABOUT HW IT WIL GET CURED OR NOT N ABOUT MY WEIGHT.dr is saying aftr few mnths we will start dairy products in ur diet n u ll b ok.
PLEASE SUGGEST N HELP!JUST HOMOEPATHY IM TAKING WITH DIET CONTROL.


----------



## Ouch34

What is the cause of daily pain and bloating if not SIBO or diet-related?


----------



## Arzaan

Ouch34 said:


> What is the cause of daily pain and bloating if not SIBO or diet-related?


It may b stresss induced which makes intestine mor sensitiv to contract.


----------



## benji

When out walking always need the toliet is this common


----------



## charade

> "Was the sociopathy learned at some point in medical school or your career, or were you just born that way?"










You made my day.


----------



## zaljko

Because no one else but IBS sufferers experiences stress, right?

(in response to the "stress causes hypersensitivity" comment above).


----------



## weitzelkenneth

I am newly diagnosed with irriable bowl syndrome and have many questions. My email is [email protected]. My doctor has done a colonoscopy and many other tests and says she does not know if this is irritable bowl syndrome. I have chronic diarherra and sometimes constipation. I have adomnal bloating and pain. It is like no medication works. Does this sound like irriatable bowl. Please give me some feed back and suggestions. I am confused. Also is there is local support groups where you can meet people with the samething.

Ken


----------



## Big country

I was curious if anyone else in here ends up with no appetite and doesn't eat when their symptoms really flare up. I have had extremely bad days the last week and have hardly eaten more than one small thing in 24 hours


----------



## ormaman333

IBS is such a debilitating condition - I guess the first thing I would want to ask my doctor would be what he thinks is the best cure or management for it.


----------



## Fan86

Thanks for all the great answers


----------



## ormaman333

Is there a reliable action plan to improve IBS?


----------



## Rosalinde

Hey I'm new to this forum.

I have not had ibs problems because before February 6, 2017 my bowl movements were normal and I had healthy easy to pass brown stools. Now, I'm scared. After the 6th of this month I noticed I could not handle any foods with wheat, or sugar, or grains that i used to handle well.







And whenever I did have bread or rice or even cashews that my body used to digest well, before this, now I have had sharp abdominal pains and pass yellow stools that flake off in toliet when i ingested those foods and have since then cut them from my diet. I noticed there was something wrong when i would also feel suddenly fatigued and in a daze or haze during the day. Since then I have tried eating only chicken, salmon, and plain salads, with kefir. My symptoms were gradually improving but I made a mistake Wednesday night of this week ingesting 2 dannon oikos cups of yogurt and yesterday morning felt nauseous, gaseous and abdominal pain. And last night i went back to my diet as usual with salad, and had salmon, and over the course of yesterday had 4 hard boiled eggs throughout the afternoon and salad for lunch then salmon last night. I woke up this morning having diarrhea. I don't know what i have and have an upcoming appointment with a new primary care provider since my previous one unfortunately is in network under my parent's insurance which im no longer under. Should I wait for the appointment or go to the nearest emergency room? The only medication I am on is Clonazapam .5 mg which i take once a day for my General Anxiety Disorder and for Panic Attacks. Would I be able to get the new primary to run tests for SIBO or Candida? What should i tell him? Please, I would appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Akn1965

I would like to ask my doctor is there any relationship between ibs and dizziness ,vertigo lightheadedness? Also ask him what is the cause of weight loss in ibs-d?


----------



## Seer1

I pass a lot of gas in the early hours of the morning when I just wake up. I feel pain in my stomach and below the rib cage. My doctors have never done a thorough check. They just give me relcer gel which eases off the pain. I have had this problem since 2012 and am worried that the situation could be worsening. What could I be suffering from?


----------



## JeffR

How about something like this?

Hey doc, is there any reason the appointment scheduler is soooo rude??? I call to leave a message about my ongoing diarrhea problem (6 months and counting). I get a call back, and also mention I want to follow up on recent test results and get this reply in such an insolent tone -- "I THOUGHT YOU WERE CALLING ABOUT DIARRHEA.....YOU SAID *NOTHING* ABOUT TEST RESULTS!!! WHAT IS THE MAIN REASON *YOU ARE REQUESTING A DOCTOR APPOINTMENT!?!!?!?!"*


----------



## Tiffyshea

1. Considering you agree that rifaximin makes my IBS better for a little while, and all rifaximin does - its only purpose, its only action - is to kill off bacteria in the Small Intestine, and considering the man who invented and patented it did so after testing all of his IBS patients for SIBO and discovering 78% of them had a positive SIBO test result, who do you insist that I don't have SIBO just because my symptoms come back. It seems obvious to me that this would indicate that either I need to take rifaximin for longer than the 10 days you prescribe OR SIBO is a symptom of something else that keeps allowing the bacteria in my small intestine to reproduce.

Why are doctors so resistant to the idea we might just have frickin' SIBO???


----------



## Tiffyshea

Akn1965 said:


> I would like to ask my doctor is there any relationship between ibs and dizziness ,vertigo lightheadedness? Also ask him what is the cause of weight loss in ibs-d?


That's what I had, really really bad. It's caused by the microbiome being off balance, for me it's caused by an overgrowth of Candida. I'm on a Candida cleansing diet and herbal antifungals and am starting to feel much much better. But the MD world doesn't recognize it unless they can see it or test it - if it's in your Vagina or your mouth they can see at and test it. But if it's in your gut there is no way to test for it, so they just treat you like you are a crazy idiot when you ask about it.


----------



## Jennyzr1

I have had yellow poop lately and I'm scared what could it be


----------



## Naiv

id like to ask a doctor or a professional is it possible for the bowel, gut, abdomen area when i'm suffering from IBS or whatever this is, to cause and give me anxiety! or release adrenaline, for it to not be my fault with thoughts and or feelings, because as a suffer from anxiety on and off i am pretty sure i know when i am causing it and able to control the anxiety.

I just cant find any information googling about something in your body just giving the anxiety causing me to have more anxiety etc, it must be in the realm of possibility for the body to release adrenaline or give you anxiety and cause the unwanted effects as i have been wracking my brain and thoughts and feelings in a logical and reasonable way and i honestly cant believe that my thoughts or feelings are making me anxious unless triggered by an adrenaline release to start with.

any thoughts anyone, anything similar? or am i a crank


----------



## IBS-Solutions

Hey guys, I am new to the forum and am looking for feedback. I have had IBS-D for many years and have always struggled with traveling and especially getting caught in traffic with no access to a restroom. I have found myself taking toilet paper and an extra pair of clothes with me whenever I get in the car to give me a little more peace of mind.

I have recently started to research for a product that would have all of the IBS essentials ready to go when you need it. I haven't been able to find an already made kit and was thinking about putting one together to possibly sell on Amazon.

Do you guys have any suggestions on what it should include and what a reasonable price would be?

Thanks guys, I look forward to hearing your suggestions.


----------



## piplloyd

I get IBS about twice a year ! it lasts about a week but is there something I can do or take to stop it when I first experience the symptoms


----------



## betsy

I would like to know how to stop the spasms and how to get the gas out. I have taken senokot, restoralax and now metamucil.

My doc prescribed dicyclomine (not much help) and amytripoline - to calm me down. I also have anxiety but this does not stop me from exercising.


----------

